# ماذا تريد الفتاة من الشاب عند خروجها معه



## وليم تل (10 يناير 2009)

كثيرا ما نسمع عن الحوادث التي تحدث بين الشباب

والبنات ..إغتصابات ..خدش حياء ..حمل سفاح ..تصوير فيديو

وفضائح لا لها اول ولا اخر ..وضاعت وتفككت اسر 
بكاملها بسبب تهور بنتهم ..


كل هذه الحوادث لم تكون عبرة للبنات ..

ولم يتوقفن عن الخروج مع الشباب ..

وأي شاب يتعرف على بنت ولو بالخطأ على النت او الموبيل ..

ومن بعدها يسمعها كلام منمق ويقول لها صوتك جميل ..

وأنتي وأنتي حتى تخضع البنت للشاب ..

اسبوع ونراها تركب معه في سيارته ويتجولون في 

الشوارع لا خوف من الله ولا من الفضيحة لو قدر الله وصار لهم حادث ..

الذي نعرفه لا يجتمع اثنان حتى يكون الشيطان ثالثها ..

وبعد خروجها معه ترجع وهي تجر خيبتها وفقدها لشرفها معها ..

ودموعها على خدها وتدعي الله ان تموت او يأخذ روحها
ربها..

وهذا المشهد نراه ونسمع عنه يوميا تقريبا ..

وتبدأ معاناتها وخوفها من الفضيحة ..الى أن نسمع ..

اما قتلها اخوها غسلا للشرف ..او البنت انتحرت ..او البنت حامل سفاح ..

او اهلها تبرئوا منها كي لا تجلب لهم الفضيحة والسمعة السيئة ..الخ الخ .




أخواني وأخواتي

ماذا تريد البنت من الشاب عند خروجها معه ؟؟

لماذا لم تتعظ من القصص التي تسمعها من غيرها ؟؟

لماذا تنخدع من كلام الشاب المعسول ؟؟

هل هي بدون 

اخلاق ؟؟

ام فاقدة الحب ؟؟

ام لديها شذوذ ؟؟



اليوم موضوعي يختص بالبنت ..

فعلا لماذا تخرج البنت مع الشاب ..

وهي تعرف جيدا (ماذا يريد منها) ..

بالتأكيد هي لم تخرج الا بإرادتها وبكامل قواها العقلية ..

اعلم ان سوء التربية هي الاصل بكل ما يحدث ..

ولكن احيانا نسمع بأن البنت من اتقى البنات واصلحهن ..

بل وتكون من بنات الخدمة ومداومة على الكنيسة..

وللاسف تقع بهذا الموقف بفعل الشيطان .

.وصدقوني اخواني واخواتي 

البنت تعلم جيدا بما سوف يحدث بينها وبين الشاب ..

والدليل نجدها جالسة معه وهي خائفة ..تكون خائفة من الله اولا ..

ومن ان يراها احدا من اهلها ثانيا .

.ومن هذا الشاب الذي لا تعرف عنه الا صوته من خلال الموبيل والنت وكلامه المعسول ..

وعند وقوع المحظور تبدأ بالتوسلات والترجي الى ان تطلب ان تقبل رجله كي لا يلمسها !!!!!!!


لماذا كل هذا ولماذا تهيني نفسك وانتي على يقين بما سيحدث ؟؟

اتمنى من الجميع المشاركة بأيجابية دون ادنى حرج

ودمتم جميعا سالمين بنعمة رب المجد​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (10 يناير 2009)

* غياب  الضمير الحي والرقابة الذاتية
التفكك الاسري وتشتت افراد العائلة والشعور بالوحدة وعدم الاهتمام
تاثير المحيط والبيئة ( مدرسة _الرفقة_ الاعلام)
الانغلاق الاسري القائم على الكبت والاقصاء 
المراهقة وعدم الادراك للعواقب
بجد مشعارفه اقولك ايه يا وليم 
بس فعلا موضوع جميل وواقعي بس بحب اقلك ان البنت تحب واحد يحسسها بالامان والحب والحنان وكل الاحاسيس الرائعة تتمناها بين ايادي حبيبها و رغم كل القصص ورغم كل شي تتعند وتصر على انها تخرج مع هدا الشاب ومافي اي ضمان ان القصص هتتكرر معاها ولا مش راح تتكرر وعشان كدة  احنا عايشين حتى نتعلم ونستفيد من اخطائنا المهم ان البنات ما ياخدو النصائح بسخرية واستهزاء يجربوا ويخلو هالنصائح دائما ببالهم لحتى ادا فشلت العلاقة يكونوا اتعلمو شي جديد في حياتهم و بنفس الوقت يحرصوا على حالهم من الاغتصاب وهالانحلال لي بيسود المجتمعات
فكل بنت تعلم جيا ماذا يريد منها الشاب ولكن هذا لايمنع ان بعض البنات يمنين ان يكون هذا الشاب لها وحدها وتتزوجه وتقدم التنا زلات على امل انه من الممكن ان يتزوجها البعض من البنات تحب ان تعيش مغامره ويدفعها حب الاستطلاع للانغماس فى علاقه غير مشروعهالبعض من البنات تستمتع بصحبة الشباب 
فى النها يه البيت هو المسئول عن انحرافات البنت 
البنت عاوزه تطلع بعريس 
البنت عاوزه تمارس الممنوع المرغوب 
البنت تبحث عمن يهتم بها
البنت تريد ان تعيش مغامره لتكتشف هذا المجهول
البنت دائما تبحث عن الحب والاهتمام ان لم تحصل عليه من اهلها بحثت عنه وعاشته فى الخارج
الموضوع مهم ويستحق الدراسه من اساتذة النفس والاجتماع ​*

*دة استشهاد لاقيته فى احد المنتديات وسرقته

تقول د. سناء الخولي: أستاذة علم الاجتماع في جامعة الإسكندرية:" التواعد أو ضرب المواعيد للقاء، يعتبر عادة غربية أساساً،-لتحقيق أغراض متعددة- بيد أن التلاقي من ناحية أخرى لـه آثاره السلبية، وخاصة في ظل ظروف مجتمعية غير مؤيدة له أو غير ملائمة، أو إذا استخدمه أحد الطرفين للتدمير الذاتي أو التشهير.
ولا يرجع ذلك إلى أن الزواج أقل أهمية وجذباً للاهتمام من التواعد، ولكن في الزواج يواجه الزوجان الواقع والحقيقة، أما في التواعد فكثيراً ما تختلط الحقيقة بالخيال، وربما كان هذا هو سبب ما نلاحظه من تغير الناس (وغالباً إلى الأسوأ) بعد زواجهم، فقبل الزواج يبدو الشابان في مظهر زائف، ويرى كل منهما الآخر من وجهة نظر متميزة، ولكن بعد الزفاف يعود كل منهما إلى صورته الحقيقية، مما يشكل صدمة لكل منهما"( ). 
وتقول كاتبة غربية عن هذه المواعيد واللقاءات" أن معظم التوقعات والآمال التي يبنيها الشابان لا يمكن إنجازها، والزواج في هذه الحالة يشبه الخذلان ( Let down). *


----------



## Dido0o0o0o0o (10 يناير 2009)

انا هقول رأيى كشاب

 صدقنى اللى بيحصل ده تطور طبيعى لحاجات كتير بتحصل قدامنا و كنا بنعديها و نقول معلش 

 اللى اخطر كمان ان بنت تحط صورها فى الFacebook او ال Hi5 وبعدين نرجع نقول يا ريت اللى جرا ما كان 

بصفة عامة ده ناتج لتراكمات كتير و كبت  واعطاء الحرية الزايدة و المبالغ فيها من الاهل او العكس الكبت الزايد من الاهل  لان الشئ لما بيزيد عن حده بينقلب ضده 

و فى الاخر ربنا يحفظ بناتنا من عدو الخير لان صدقنى للاسف البنات مش لوحدهم اللى غلطانين دى عوامل كتير  حوالينا وبجد كلامك رائع​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (10 يناير 2009)

*بص انت قولت التربيه ليها عامل فى الموضوع وقولت انها بتبقا بنت متدينه وفى الكنيسه وبرده بتقع فى كده فالمشكله فى البنت نفسها مش متدينه او عاديه
هى بتسمع قصص كتير بس بتقول انا حالتى مختلفه عن غيرى وبتلاقى مبررات كتيره ومافيش حد بياخد وعظه ويصدق الا لما يجرب بنفسه  بس طبعا التجربه هتبقا صعبه جدا وهى الى هتتحمل نتيجة اعمالها واكيد بياثر على الاهل  لانها مش عايشه لوحدها فى المجتمع وغير كل ده فين ربنا اول حاجه تخاف منه هو شايفها لو اهلها مش شايفنها
ميرسى لطرحك موضوع مهم زى ده يا وليم تل*


----------



## marcelino (11 يناير 2009)

*البنت بتفرح بأي كلمه حلوة*

*مهما حصل ومهما شافت من اللي قدامها*

*كلميتن حلوين خلص الموضوع*

*بس اكيد الاخلاق والتربيه بردو ليهم دور لو موجودين يعني ..*​


----------



## وليم تل (11 يناير 2009)

كيريا قال:


> * غياب  الضمير الحي والرقابة الذاتية
> التفكك الاسري وتشتت افراد العائلة والشعور بالوحدة وعدم الاهتمام
> تاثير المحيط والبيئة ( مدرسة _الرفقة_ الاعلام)
> الانغلاق الاسري القائم على الكبت والاقصاء
> ...



كيريا

قرأت ردك اكثر من مرة وبتمعن شديد لم لمست فية من فتح ثغرات حقيقية ومنطقية
مما دفعنى لمراجعة بروفيلك لعلنى اعرف عمرك وبالتالى خبرتك فى الحياة
رغم ان العمر وحدة ليس دليلا على ذلك ولكن اعجابى بردك شدنى لذلك
وعلية فلن اترك فى ردك حرفا الا وساتناقش معك فية



> غياب  الضمير الحي والرقابة الذاتية



معنى هذا ان المهم للبنت ان تراقب ضميرها وسلوكها اولا وقبل كل شىء
ومع غيابة دخلت فى عواقب قد تندم عليها طول العمر





> التفكك الاسري وتشتت افراد العائلة والشعور بالوحدة وعدم الاهتمام
> تاثير المحيط والبيئة ( مدرسة _الرفقة_ الاعلام)
> الانغلاق الاسري القائم على الكبت والاقصاء
> المراهقة وعدم الادراك للعواقب



امثلة كثيرة معكى كل الحق فيها ولكن نسيتى اهم شىء وهو الوازع الدينى
اين هو من كل هذا واين رب المجد من قلوبنا هل نسيناة ام تناسيناة واين كلامة
معنا الا يكفى ان يكون هو الحماية والملاذ الامن لنا من كل شىء ومنها افعال الشيطان
وكيف تأثر الرفقة السيئة علينا السنا من اختارها كما ان الاعلام فية الصالح والطالح فلم نختار الطالح منة وحتى المدرسة كيف نتركها تؤثر علينا بالسلب وليس بالايجاب اليس لنا عقول نفكر بها
وحقا هناك اسر بلا ترابط ولا انسجام ولكن قد يخرج منها بنات عفيفات 
وهل الكبت والانغلاق الاسرى حجة كافية لكل بنت تفعل ما يحلو لها
كما ان المراهقة وعدم ادراك العواقب هى ايضا حجة واهية لكل غافلة على نفسها 
حيث ان الاعلام والشبكة العنكبوتية اوضحت بما فية الكفاية كل شىء يخص الانثى
حتى اصبحت على بينة واضحة من كل شىءوتعلم جيدا نتيجة ما يحدث لها

معك كل الحق فى ان البنت تبحث عن الحنان وشخص يحبها واشياء كثيرة تفتقدها
وقد يكون هو من تحلم بيه ليكون رفيقها فى الحياة ولكن كيف تضمن حدوث ذلك
ولا يحدث العكس هل هو حسب قولك نوعا من المغامرة او التجربة من الممكن
قد تجرح شعورها بحب زائف وتستطيع مداواتة وتتعلم من فشلها وتجربتها
ولكن ماذا تفعل اذا فقدت عذريتها فهنا هل ستستفيد من مغامرتها الغير محسوبة
وكيف يكون الممنوع مرغوبا للبنت الا تدرى انة من الممكن حدوث عواقب وما
لا يحمد عقباة وبالتالى ليس هناك مجالا للبنت لخوض تجارب فاشلة وعليها
ان تشغل عقلها فى كل كلمة وحركة تخطوها وماذا سيكون ردة ذلك
وافضل الا ترمى البنت المسؤلية على غيرها ومنهم الاهل لانة فى الاخر
هى اول الخاسرين وهى التى ستندم طوال حياتها وليس غيرها
والموضوع ليس فى حاجة لدراسة من اساتذة علم النفس والاجتماع
لانة يحتاج لوقفة منا مع انفسنا وكيف نخرج كل عفيف منها وايضا
نتعلم كيف ندرس خطواتنا ونتيجة افعالنا والا نعتمد على كلمات معسولة ووعود واهية
لا مجال لها على ارض الواقع وبدل ما نبحث عن جوازة نجد انفسنا فى جنازة
وشكرا كيريا على مداخلتك الرائعة جدا 
وكم اتمنى ان تكونى بالجوار دائما حيث ان الحديث سيظل مفتوحا
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (11 يناير 2009)

dido0o0o0o0o قال:


> انا هقول رأيى كشاب
> 
> صدقنى اللى بيحصل ده تطور طبيعى لحاجات كتير بتحصل قدامنا و كنا بنعديها و نقول معلش
> 
> ...



ديدو
حقا شرفت بمشاركتك معنا لاننا كشباب سبب رئيسى وفعلى فى ذلك
فبأقوالنا المعسولة ووعودنا البراقة ننصب شباكنا لاصطياد الفريسة واعذرونى
لهذ التشبية فحقا الصياد هو الفتى وفريستة هى الفتاة الضحية
ورغم ان التربية والاهل لهم دور كبير فى ذلك كما ان المجتمع المحيط بنا
مؤثر طبيعى ولكن علينا الا نرمى كل ذلك علية او على حريات زائدة او كبت منغلق
لانها وللاسف اسباب نعلق عليها اخطائنا وكلها واهية لانتشار العلم والمعلومات 
بطرق سهلة منها تستطيع البنت ان تتعلم كيف يكون المجهول وما ينتظرها من مغامرة فاشلة
وهنا اقول ان البنت عليها ان تدرس خطواتها جيدا وتتعود ان تكون امهر من صيادها
وشكرا اخى الحبيب على مشاركتك الرائعة
واتمنى وجودك بالجوار فمازال للحديث بقية
ودمت بود​


----------



## وليم تل (11 يناير 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> *بص انت قولت التربيه ليها عامل فى الموضوع وقولت انها بتبقا بنت متدينه وفى الكنيسه وبرده بتقع فى كده فالمشكله فى البنت نفسها مش متدينه او عاديه
> هى بتسمع قصص كتير بس بتقول انا حالتى مختلفه عن غيرى وبتلاقى مبررات كتيره ومافيش حد بياخد وعظه ويصدق الا لما يجرب بنفسه  بس طبعا التجربه هتبقا صعبه جدا وهى الى هتتحمل نتيجة اعمالها واكيد بياثر على الاهل  لانها مش عايشه لوحدها فى المجتمع وغير كل ده فين ربنا اول حاجه تخاف منه هو شايفها لو اهلها مش شايفنها
> ميرسى لطرحك موضوع مهم زى ده يا وليم تل*




كوكى
حقا رائعة كعادتك سواء فى مداخلاتك او مشاركاتك
حيث وضعتى يدك على اصل الداء وعلية يسهل الدواء
فالداء هنا فى البنت نفسها لانها تسمع ولا تستجيب
تريد ان تجرب بنفسها وتتناسى ان تجربتها ستكون صعبة ومؤلمة
وتتناسى ايضا ان هناك رب يراها لا يغفل ولا ينام 
وانها ستكون الضحية وفارسها الهمام طار فى غفلة من الزمان
فشكرا لكى وننتظرك بالجوار دائما
ودمتى بود​


----------



## mero_engel (11 يناير 2009)

*اولا فعلا قضيه هامه *
*وللاسف الشديد بتحدث في ايامنا هذه *

*انا هتكلم من وجه نظري كا بنت *
*اعتقد انه البنت في هذا الوقت بتكون حاسه بشعور من الحرمان *
*الحرمان من الحب من العطف من الترابط *
*الشعور بالوحده وعدم الامان *
*فا بالرغم انها تعلم جيدا بانه سوف تنتهي هذه القصه وهذا الموضوع فاشل *
*الا انها تخدع نفسها وزي ما بيقولو بتتعلق في الحبال الدايبه *
*اكيد دا بيرجع لبعدها عن ربنا اولا وبعدها عن الكنيسه وبعدها عن اسرتها *
*اعتقد انه العوامل دي كفايه لاي بنت انها تحس بالضياع *
*اكيد الاسره عليها عامل كبير *
*لكن عمرها ما كانت الاساس *

*متابعه معاكم *
*ميرسي وليم علي الموضوع الجميل*​


----------



## وليم تل (11 يناير 2009)

marcelino قال:


> *البنت بتفرح بأي كلمه حلوة*
> 
> *مهما حصل ومهما شافت من اللي قدامها*
> 
> ...



حقا مارسيلينو

اى انسان منا بيفرح لما يسمع كلام حلو ومنمق

ولكن اليس لنا عقل نفكر بة ودين يحتوينا نترفع بة

من اى خطوات غير محسوبة وتجارب اخرين نتعلم منها

فأين هى من كل هذا ولماذ تضع ارجلها فى وحل لا تعلم اين يغوص بها

وشكرا على مشاركتك وننتظرك بالجوار دائما
ودمت بود​


----------



## وليم تل (11 يناير 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> *اولا فعلا قضيه هامه *
> *وللاسف الشديد بتحدث في ايامنا هذه *
> 
> *انا هتكلم من وجه نظري كا بنت *
> ...



حقا انتى الاجمل
ميرو انجل 
بمشاركتك الايجابية معنا فى هذا لحوار لانة يحدث شبة يومى
وانا معك بانها تحتاج ان تحس بالحب بل واقول ان تحس بانوثتها
وهذا  ليس معناة انى احاول ان احرمها من ذلك فمن حقها ان تحب وان تتحب
لانها احاسيس جياشة نولد بها وتعيش وتترعرع داخلنا وليس عيبا
ان نعيش الحب حتى ولو وجدناة وهما وخداعا فبلقطع سنعى الدرس مستقبلا
ولكنى هنا اعيب عليها خطواتها غير المدروسة والمحسوسة فلتعيش حبها
ولكن لا تغوص فية ولا تضع نفسها فى مواقف تجعلها تندم طوال حياتها
ويتحول الحب للقائات انفرادية يكون مبعثها الشيطان فلكل شىء حدود
وما زاد عن حدة سهل جدا ان ينقلب لضدة
وفى انتظار مشاركتك دائما معنا ووجودك بالجوار
ودمتى بود​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (11 يناير 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> *اولا فعلا قضيه هامه *
> *وللاسف الشديد بتحدث في ايامنا هذه *
> 
> *انا هتكلم من وجه نظري كا بنت *
> ...



*مرمر  قالت رايي بالضبط 

مرسي ليك يا وليم 
ربنا يعوضك علشان التوعية​*


----------



## sara23 (11 يناير 2009)

احيانا بتبقى البنت زى ما بتقولوا متدينه ومواظبه على الكنيسه
بس البنت لما بتبقى حاسه انها بتحب حد معين بتبقى واثقه فيه تلقائيا
وبتقنع نفسها ان هو مختلف عن بقيه الولاد وان هو مش هايلعب بيها والكلام ده
من ناحيه تانيه الاهل او المجتمع بيبقوا اصل اللى هى بتوصله
الاهل لو مضيقين عليها لدرجه تخنق اكيد هاتلجا ان هى تعمل اللى هى عايزاه من وراهم
ومش بعيد تبقى فرحانه فيهم لو ده اتسببلهم فى مشكله او احراج
ومن ناحيه تانيه المجتمع بيبقى السبب احيانا لما بيحط البنت فى قالب معين بتبقى هى عايزه تكسره
وتبين ان هى مش كده
وحتى ممكن يكون خروجها مع الشاب ده حتى مش عشان هى عايزه نخرج معاه 
انما عشان تبين للناس اللى حواليها حاجه معينه
لكن للاسف اللى هى مش بتبقى فاهماه ان كل حاجه هتيجى على دماغها هى وبس فى الاخر
تسلم الايادى على الموضوع المتميز والحيوى
وربنا يحفظ بناتنا​


----------



## marcelino (11 يناير 2009)

كيريا قال:


> * " التواعد أو ضرب المواعيد للقاء، يعتبر عادة غربية أساساً، . *





* بلاش الكلمه دي ياريت لانها بقت مستهلكه اوووي*


* المعاكسات التدخين الرقص التحرش اللبس الضيق كله كله من الغرب*

* واحنا ملايكه  يعني ؟؟؟؟؟*

* التشريع اللي هنا يعني هو اللي مظبوط  وحلو علشان كده اي عاده وحشه بتبقي جيه من برة ؟*

*  العيب هنا فينا احنا في اخلاقنا 
*​


----------



## متيكو (11 يناير 2009)

شكرا حبي عالموضوع


----------



## sony_33 (11 يناير 2009)

انا راى كشاب
ان البنات بصفة عامة بتدى الامان للولد من اول كلمة بحبك بتفتكر ان خلاص
انها اصبحت ملكة وهو ملكها للابد وبتلغى اى تفكير فى ان ممكن يسيبها لما يزهق او ممكن ينفصل عنها
ودة بيرجع لعدم تفكير البنت فى ماذا سيحصل اذا نال الولد منها اية نظرتها لنفسها بعد كدة
ودة بيبقى بعيد عن الاهل طبعا حتى لوكانت متربية فى الكنيسة 
 فا ياخى البنات لهم تفكير خاص عن الحب
وعلى فكرة للاسف البنت بتبقى عارفة ان سيحصل شئ 
 والولد كذلك بيفكر فى نفس الشئ وطبعا كالذئب فعلا بينتظر الفرصة ليلتهم فريستة
 ودة ناتج عن التربية اولا ثم  الايمان الصحيح والتمثل بالقديسين
وشكرا​


----------



## kalimooo (11 يناير 2009)

مش عارف اتكلم اية

عندنا ممكن تعكس السؤال ههههههههههه

يعني ..هل يوجد بنت لا تخرج اقول لك نادرااااااااا

ممكن هنا ايضا" تسأل عن دي النادرة لماذا لا تخرج

اقول بأختصار

لان اهلها ربوها وما زالوا يتابعوها

الاخرين الاب اصلا" عايز تربية

والام كذالك طبعا" بالاضافة لممارسة الشعائر الدينية بطريقة صحيحة

شكرااااا اخي وليم 

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## رانا (11 يناير 2009)

كل اللى فيها ان البنت بتحب والولد بيقدم الخداع 
لو هى تتاكد من صدق مشاعره مكنش يحصل ليها اى حاجه
وكمان لو حافظت على العادات والتقاليد مش ممكن يحصل ليها حاجه
ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## وليم تل (13 يناير 2009)

شكرا راجعة ليسوع
على مرورك العطر
رغم اننى كنت اامل مشاركتك وليس كوبى من ميرو
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (13 يناير 2009)

sara23 قال:


> احيانا بتبقى البنت زى ما بتقولوا متدينه ومواظبه على الكنيسه
> بس البنت لما بتبقى حاسه انها بتحب حد معين بتبقى واثقه فيه تلقائيا
> وبتقنع نفسها ان هو مختلف عن بقيه الولاد وان هو مش هايلعب بيها والكلام ده
> من ناحيه تانيه الاهل او المجتمع بيبقوا اصل اللى هى بتوصله
> ...


شكرا سارا
على ايجابيتك الرائعة معنا فى الحوار
وخاتمتها القيمة بأن خطئها سيعود عليها اولا واخير
ولنتناقش فى معنى ان الاهل سببا فى ذلك لتضيق الخناق على حريتها
فهل معنى ذلك ان كل بيت متزمت دينيا يخرج منة فاسقة ؟؟
وهل الفقيرة تحاول ان تسرق ما بيد غيرها حتى تكون مثلة؟؟
وهل لتثبت الفتاة نفسها لمجتمعها تسير فى الخطأ ؟؟
اعتقد انها كلها حجج مختلقة تدعيها اى فتاة كمبررا واهيا لاخطائها
وننتظرك دائما بالجوار لاكمال مناقشتنا
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (13 يناير 2009)

شكرا متيكو

على مرورك العطر
وكم كنت اتمنى ان تشاركنا برأيك مهما كان
وفى انتظار عودتك مرة اخرى
ودمت بود​


----------



## وليم تل (13 يناير 2009)

marcelino قال:


> * بلاش الكلمه دي ياريت لانها بقت مستهلكه اوووي*
> 
> 
> * المعاكسات التدخين الرقص التحرش اللبس الضيق كله كله من الغرب*
> ...



اخى الحبيب مارسيلينوا
ما اقتبستة فى رد لم يكن رأى كيرا ولكنة رأى د.سناء الخولى
ونحن نعلم جيدا الاسلامى عامة والعربى خاصة من اعتمادهم الدائم على نظرية المؤامرة
وان كل شىء خاطىء فى مجتمعاتنا هو نتاج استيراد غربىونتناسى دائما
اننا اصبحنا طفيللين نعيش ونتواكل على كل شىء من الغرب  ونعمل
مثل القول حسنة وانا سيدكم ولكن هذا خارج مناقشتنا وحتى لا يهرب منا
الحوار الايجابى والمفيد فارجو الا نتترق لفرعيات اخرى
وفى انتظارك دائما بالجوار لنستمتع بارائك البنائة
ودمت بود​


----------



## SALVATION (13 يناير 2009)

_



لماذا تنخدع من كلام الشاب المعسول ؟؟​

أنقر للتوسيع...

لانها تفتقده فى منزل اسرتها
وطبيعت البنت تميل الى الكلام المعسول
ولاا احمل الفتاه عبأ على صفاء نيتها وتعاملها من داخل قلبها
ولكنى ادين وبشده غدر الشاب بتلاعب بقلب اى فتاه
اطلب من رب القلوب ان يسكن فى كل قلوب بنى البشر
هام جدا وليم موضوعك
مشكور كتيييييييير​_


----------



## sara23 (14 يناير 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا سارا
> على ايجابيتك الرائعة معنا فى الحوار
> وخاتمتها القيمة بأن خطئها سيعود عليها اولا واخير
> ولنتناقش فى معنى ان الاهل سببا فى ذلك لتضيق الخناق على حريتها
> ...



وفى الاخر احب اوصلك حاجه
ان البنت لما بتحب واحد حتى لو كان شيطان والناس كلها شايفه كده
هى مش بتبقى شايفه كده
وبتبقى واثقه فيه جدا وبتبقى مش مصدقه ان هو ممكن يعمل حاجه تضرها
اسفه جدااااااااااااا على الاطاله
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## وليم تل (20 يناير 2009)

sony_33 قال:


> انا راى كشاب
> ان البنات بصفة عامة بتدى الامان للولد من اول كلمة بحبك بتفتكر ان خلاص
> انها اصبحت ملكة وهو ملكها للابد وبتلغى اى تفكير فى ان ممكن يسيبها لما يزهق او ممكن ينفصل عنها
> ودة بيرجع لعدم تفكير البنت فى ماذا سيحصل اذا نال الولد منها اية نظرتها لنفسها بعد كدة
> ...



شكرا صنى
على رأيك الايجابى والصريح
وانا معك ان التربية واسلوبها هم اساس تقويم الفتاة
ولكن نحن الان فى زمن منفتح سواء على قنوات مرئية او مسموعة
او على شبكات الانترنت ورغم وجود مساوىء كثيرة منها
ولكن بها قنوات توعية للفتاة عن زى قبل وتوضح لها 
خطورة الانجراف فى علاقة عاطفية غير محسوبة
ونتيجة ذلك وما ستجنية هى من تلك العلاقة
ودمت ​بود


----------



## وليم تل (20 يناير 2009)

كليمو قال:


> مش عارف اتكلم اية
> 
> عندنا ممكن تعكس السؤال ههههههههههه
> 
> ...


حقا كليمو 
رأى جميل بل رائع
بأن المشكلة ليست فى خروج البنت ام عدمة
وانما هل هى محصنة بتربية صالحة تجعلها
تتصرف تصرفا حكيما يحميها من مصيدة الذئاب ام لا
ودمت بود​


----------



## وليم تل (20 يناير 2009)

رانا قال:


> كل اللى فيها ان البنت بتحب والولد بيقدم الخداع
> لو هى تتاكد من صدق مشاعره مكنش يحصل ليها اى حاجه
> وكمان لو حافظت على العادات والتقاليد مش ممكن يحصل ليها حاجه
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك​



شكرا رانا
على مشاركتك الجميلة ورأيك الصائب
فالمهم التاكد من مشاعر الشاب وهل هى حقيقية ام مزيفة
ولا تحاول كسر العادات والتقاليد حتى لا تقع فى المحظور
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (20 يناير 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _
> لانها تفتقده فى منزل اسرتها
> وطبيعت البنت تميل الى الكلام المعسول
> ولاا احمل الفتاه عبأ على صفاء نيتها وتعاملها من داخل قلبها
> ...


حقا تونى.تون
نحن ندين اى شاب يتلاعب بعواطف ومشاعر اى فتاة
ولكن لا نجد عذرا لفتاة سارت وراء قلبها دون ان تتاكد
فى من يستحقة ام لا لانها فى النهاية هى الخاسرة وليس هو
ودمت بود​


----------



## وليم تل (20 يناير 2009)

اهلا بك سارة
مرة اخرى معنا بحوارك الشيق والايجابى



> التزمت والتضييق مع الوقت بيمحى شخصيه البنت فبمجرد ما بتلاقى حد يديها الفرصه فى انها تتكلم ويسمعها ويقدر كلامها كمان اكيد بتحس ان هو ده النجده اللى اتبعتتلها عشان تتطلعها من الضغط اللى هى فيه
> وبرده مش شرط يبقى اهلها متزمتين اوى بس ممكن يكونو مضيقين عليها فى حاجات معينه زى مثلا متكلميش ولاد ومتخديش نمر موبايلات بتاعه حد حتى لو كان الشخص ده موثوق فيه وهى بتعتبره مجرد اخ ليها
> بس فى الاخر انا برده مش بحمل الاهل كل الغلط اكيد البنت ليها دور بس الى بقوله ان احنا مش لازم نحمل البنت الغلط كله


حقا التضيق والتزمت الزائد عن الحد يمحو شخصية البنت
وبالتالى يجعلها لا تحسن التصرف فى اى موقف يقابلها
وهنا حقا المسؤلية كاملة تقع على عاتق الاهل لسوء تربيتهم
ولكن فى النهاية من سيكون الخاس بالطبع البنت




> ده بيعتمد على تدينها هى ومش بقصد بالتدين انها تبقى على طول فى الكنيسه لان مش كل اللى بيروحو الكنيسه مندينين


وهنا ايضا معك الحق فى ان الذهاب الدائم للكنيسة ام قلتة
ليس مقياسا او دليلا على التدين بل قد يكون ستارا واهيا



> وفى الاخر احب اوصلك حاجه
> ان البنت لما بتحب واحد حتى لو كان شيطان والناس كلها شايفه كده
> هى مش بتبقى شايفه كده
> وبتبقى واثقه فيه جدا وبتبقى مش مصدقه ان هو ممكن يعمل حاجه تضرها
> ...


وانا ايضا اقول فى الاخر
نحن من سنجنى ثمار افعالنا وليس غيرنا
وحقا سعدت كثيرا بحوارك الشيق والبناء
وكم اتمنى تواجدك الدائم بصفحتى 
ودمتى بود​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (20 يناير 2009)

_اخوتى قرات كل المشاركات 

اسمحولى هطرق لجانب علمى اكتر 

فى الموضوع 

اولا البنت فى السن دة بتبقى فى سن المراهقة 

يعنى بمعنى اصح بيبقى فى تغيرات فسيولجية وهرومنية 

فى جسمها وكل الشباب تعلم هذا وبتبدى تلعب على الجزء دة

كلام الشباب الان تعد الحب وكلام المعسول 

ولكنة تخطى هذا الكلام بقى موضة قديمة 

بقي بيتكلم على مفاتن البنت بكل تلاقئية وكانة شكل عادى

وكلام عادى بيتكلم هن انوثتها الطاغية 

وطبعا كل هذا الكلام بيثير البنت وبيعمل ليها فرح وانتعاشة 

فى الوقت دة البنت مش بتقدر تتحكم فى اعصابها من جه فبتكون مسلمة تسليم تام

لهذا الشاب 

انا من راى ان الموضوع ليس له موضوع بالتربية ولا بالرقابة ولا بالدنيا دى لان مفيش بنت مش بتحب 

ولا بتخرج مع حبيها او بتتمنى تخرج معاه 

الحل الوحيد انها تقف الشخص ده عن الكلام معاها بهذه الطريقة والاسلوب من البداية 

بدل ما تقع الفاس فى الراس 

لا والى يغيظ يقولها انا بتكلم كلام علمى مش  اى كلام 

اخى من فضلك عامل البنت كانها اختك اطرد اى نظرة شهوانية تنظر بيها اليها 

اختى حافظى عل طاهرتك وعفتك وطاهرت وعفت ازنك لانها ممكن ان تسبب لكى كارثة انتى فى غنى عنها 

سامحونى انى تطرقت للكلام فى هذا الجانب ولكن هذا من مجال دراستى 

وربنا يحاافظ ويحمى اولادة وبناتة ​_


----------



## وليم تل (20 يناير 2009)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> _اخوتى قرات كل المشاركات
> 
> اسمحولى هطرق لجانب علمى اكتر
> 
> ...



انجى لوف الرائعة
تعود الينا وتشاركنا الحوار ولكن بقوة رائعة كفتاة اتمنى من الكل ان يحذوا حذوها
وقبل ان ادخل معك فى الحوار وجب على ان ارتدى قبعة حتى ارفعها واحنى هامتى 
تقديرا لمشاركتك القيمة والهامة والتى حولت الموضوع من خروج او عدم خروج الفتاة مع الشاب
الى شىء اهم بكثير وهو المراهقة ودورها الحقيقى فى ذلك
وقبل ان اخوض فى ذلك قد يسئل البعض لماذا كثر الحديث فى هذة الايام عن دور المراهقة وتاثيرها
الخطير فى مجتماعتنا الشرقية عن زى قبل ايام امهاتنا الفاضلات ومن هنا اقول ان امهاتنا تربوا على الفطرةوتزوجوا وانجبوا ايضا بالفطرة وهن لا يعلمن شيئا عن ذلك فاقصى ما كانوا يسمعوة هو مذياع اى راديو لا يشفع ولا يغنى وعادات موروثة ساروا على دربها اما الان فنحن نجابة عالم اخر 
فهناك الكثير والكثير من القنوات الفضائية المرئية تبث يوميا ما هو طيب وما هو ردىء ولا نغفل
تلك الشبكة العنكبوتية التى نجلس امامها بالساعات نتصفح من خلالها كثير من المواقع وشئنا
ام ابينا نجد انفسنا امام مواقع اباحية قد نغلقها للوهلة الاولى من هول المفاجئة ولكن مع تكرارها
نجد انفسنا وهو نوعا من الفضول البشرى نتصفحها ودون ان ندرى وبأنفعال لا ارادى تتحرك داخلنا 
احاسيسنا البشرية التى خلقها لنا اللة كما خلقها فى الكائنات الحية الاخرى ولكن الفرق بيننا وبينها العقل وقوة الارادة والايمان الدينى الصحيح ولكن هذا لا يمنع عندما نرى تلك المواقع وهنا اخص الفتاة مع همسة شيطانية ماذا يحدث فانى فى غرفتى وحدى فاين الحرام هنا ومع النشوة مما تراة امامها خاصة وانة بالنسبة لها عالما مجهولا وتفتح فجأة تندمج معة دون ان تدرى مع 
تفجر احاسيس المراهقة الكامنة بها حيث يقع المحظور ودون تدخل اخر غيرها وقد تفقد اعز ما تملكة الفتاة وهى تجهل تماما ما يحدث وتتحول الى ضحية نعم اقول ضحية لمجتمع جاهل 
لم ينتبة جيدا لانفتاح وتطور العصر الذى امامة ولم يحصن هذة الفتاة بأدعاء كاذب وهو الخجل وعدم الخوض فى اشياء يقال عنها اباحية والحديث فيها يدنى الجبين
ومن هنا اقول كيف نحصن الفتاة من تلك الاشياء حتى نتجنب ما يحدث اقولها وبصدق هذا هو دور الام الواعية ان تثقف ابنتها جيدا منذ بدأ ظهور التطورات الفسيولجية فى جسدها وتعرفها اماكن الضعف والخطر فيها وكيف تتلاشى ذلك وتبتعد عن كل ما يثير جسدا سواء باللفظ او الفعل
واتذكر دائما قول كاهن الكنيسة ابعتوا اولادكم للكنيسة وريحوا بالكم
واقتبس ذلك واقول علموا بناتكم كيف يتحصنوا وريحوا بالكم
ومن هنا اقول علينا الا نرمى اللوم كلة على الفتاة لانها اوقعت نفسها فى شرك من الخديعة 
كان سببها تربية منقوصة من اهل ليس لديهم الوعى الكافى
وايضا نقول للشاب ما لا ترضاة على اختك لا ترضاة على الاخريات
واخيرا اريد ان اطرح سؤالين اتمنى من الجميع المشاركة بايجابية حتى نفيد ونستفيد

1- هل المفروض على الام ان تثقف بناتها جنسيا حتى لا تقع فى الخطأ ؟

2- هل المفروض على الاب ان يثقف ابنائة جنسيا حتى لا يؤذى بنتا امنتة على نفسها ؟

وشكرا انجى على مشاركتك الرائعة واتمنى وجودك معنا بالجوار دائما
ودمتى بود​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (20 يناير 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا راجعة ليسوع
> على مرورك العطر
> رغم اننى كنت اامل مشاركتك وليس كوبى من ميرو
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ودمتى بود​



*معلش يا استاذي اصلة فعلا دا رايي وهي دخلت قبلي وقالتة فقلت لية اعيد نفس الكلام 

اصل فعلا البنات دلوقتي بيبقو عارفين ان القصة دي مش هتكمل والحب دة مش هيستمر ولا العلاقة دي هتم للزواج 
بس من احتياجهم للحب اللي مش لاقينة بيعوضوة بالطريقة دي 
لانة اصعب حاجة ان البنت تشعر ان مفيش حد شاعر بيها من اللي في البيت  ولو هي طبيعتها حساسة ورومانسية وعطشانة للحب بتبقي هنا المشكلة 
اللي بتعوضها حتي بالضحك علي نفسها 
كدا تمام يا سيدي​*


----------



## just member (20 يناير 2009)

​*موضوعك جميل استاذى العزيز وليم*
*بشكرك اكتير علية*
*بس اكيد فى علاقات ايجابية كتير مش شرط كل بنت بتخرج مع ولد بيكون دة ما بينهم*
*بس بما انك بتتكلم عن النقاط السلبية فا احب اقولك ان دة اكيد كبت وضغط نفسى صنعتة الظروف الاجتماعية *
*قد تناولت نقاطك من خلال شباب الموبايل والانترنت*
*ولكن ايضا يحدث زواج بينى الفتاة والشاب فى نطاق (الزواج العرفى) وبيوهموا نفسهم ان بها الشكل ما بيغضبوش ربنا وانهم كدة حلال*
*وبعد ما يحصل  علاقة ما بنهم بينتهى كل شيء كأن لم يكن*
*تفتكر البنت اللى زى دى بترضى بكدة لية *
*الا اذا  هى محتاجة لكدة *
*ولا ماتكون مضطرة لهيك*
*ان اتهم المجتمع اولا فى تلك الظروف التى تدفع الفتاة لعدم فهم نفسها حتى *
*واعظائها الشعور الا وعى ويذيد اكثر واكثر من الكبت النفسى والجسدى*
*قد اكون مخطأ لان من مفهوم كلامك قدرت افهم انها بتعمل هيك بكامل ارادتها*
*لا يا استاذى الفاضل*
*دة نقص وهى بتكملة فى ظروف اجتماعية صعبة*
*واالدليل انك مش ممكن تسمع مثل ها القصص فى اى بلد اوربية *
*كثرة من الناس يقولون انهم يعيشون بأنحلال!!*
*ولكنى اقول لا *
*الناس يعيشون بفهم وتميز ويعطون ككل شيء وقته*
*وبلتالى الفتاة تفعل ما تريد فى العادى وبدون تقيد*
*اكيد تحاسب على اخطئها ولكنها فى النهاية تلك هى طبيعة المجتمع (المنحل من وجهة  نظر الشرق)*
*اما هنا فا يحاسبون الفتاة على تلك الثغرات التى تكاد تكون منعدمة فى بلاد اخرى *
*ترى العيب  بتلك الفتاة *
*ام بمجتمعها المغلق؟؟*
*واكيد حضرتك عارف المثل اللى بيقول *
*(الممنوع مرغوب)*
*ودة فعلا اللى بيحصل*
*اسف اذا كنت عشوائى فى ردى وممكن يكون مش مفهوم شوى*
*بس حقيقى اشكرك الف شكر على اتاحة الفرصة انى اشارك معاكم *
*شكرا ليك يا وليم*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*
*واتمنالك كل خير*


----------



## وليم تل (20 يناير 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *معلش يا استاذي اصلة فعلا دا رايي وهي دخلت قبلي وقالتة فقلت لية اعيد نفس الكلام
> 
> اصل فعلا البنات دلوقتي بيبقو عارفين ان القصة دي مش هتكمل والحب دة مش هيستمر ولا العلاقة دي هتم للزواج
> بس من احتياجهم للحب اللي مش لاقينة بيعوضوة بالطريقة دي
> ...



شكرا اختى الغالية راجعة ليسوع
لاستجابتك الايجابية وعودتك للحوار معنا 
وانا معك فى ان البنت عندما تفقد الاحساس بالحب وكينونتها تكون متعطشة 
لابسط كلمة تحسسها بهذا الشعور فتنجذب بسهولة لها دون اى تفكير فى مدى عواقبها
وتكون ايضا غير محصنة معنويا وجسديا لاى شىء غير طبيعى وهذا بسب تربية اسرية غير واعية
ومدركة لتغير الحياة واسلوبها فى العالم وما بة من انفتاح وتكنولوجيا
ومن هنا كان السؤالين اللذين وضعتهما فى ردى على انجى كدعوة للنقاش
ومن هنا ارجو عودتك مرة اخرى حتى نعرف ردك الشخصى فى مكنون تلك الاسئلة
ودمتى بود​


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2009)

* لن أتحدث عن دور التربيه لانها نقطه لا خلاف عليها فالتربيه السليمه للبنت  كوضع حجر الاساس  لاى بنايه ..
ولكن ما يحدث هو كالاتى
عندما تصل البنت لعمر  معين نجد بعض الاسر وقد بدأت تغير معاملتها للبنت وفرض حصار غير عادى على تصرفاتها
ومراقبتها وتعيين أخوها أن وجد كحارس ومراقب وأحيانا كناقد ورادع لتحركاتها ومع زيادة الكبت ورجوعا لقاعدة كل ممنوع مرغوب نجد البنت تبحث عن أى متنفس يخرجها من هذا الحصار وهنا تلجأ لصديقاتها ولو كان أختيارهم غير موفق تكون بداية النهايه فيبدأ الموضوع بمغامره تستمتع فيها البنت بانه أصبح لها سرها ولا مانع من تجربة بعض الاشياء الممنوعه الاخرى كشرب السجاير والشيشه .
هذا هو الطريق الذى نعلم نهايته لو تمادت فى السير فيه 
ولذلك من المهم جدااااا أن تكون رعايتنا لبناتنا ليست مجرد أوامر تفرض وليس عليهم الا التنفيذ فهناك قدر ومساحه واجبه فى تربيتنا لبناتنا  من المحبه والتفاهم والحريه المرهونه بالثقه .
هى معادله أعلم أنها ليست سهلة الحل ولكنها المعادله السحريه لخلق بنت ذات شخصيه نفخر بها ونستطيع أن نغمض أعيننا عنها ونحن على ثقه تامه فى كل ما تفعله وتختاره لنفسها ..
رائعه من روائعك يا وليم أحسنت اختيار العبارات والالفاظ ..وأتمنى أن يكون ردى على مستوى موضوعك الهادف
ميرسى وربنا يبارك حياتك ​*


----------



## candy shop (20 يناير 2009)

انا بشوف ان البيت عليه عامل كبير اوى  من النشئه لانى انا لو ربيت اولادى تربيه كنيسيه  بعنى انى لو من 

صغرهم عودتهم على الكنيسه اكيد  هيتمسكوا بتعاليمها وكمان التناول والاعتراف ده بيدى البنت او الولد  

حصانه يعنى قبل ما تعمل حاجه هتخاف من ربنا وهتسأل ابونا 

اما من جهه البيت المفروض ان الام تصاحب بنتها او ابنها بس دايما بنقول البنت اكتر لما تصاحبها ممكن 

تتكلم معاها فى كل حاجه وتقبل نصيحتها وتحصنها من اى شاب او اى رد فعل غلط ولا فرض الحصار 

لان الممنوع مرغوب لو انا قلت لا بدوب اسباب  هتعمله حتى لو غلط لكن لو صاحبنا اولادنا مش هنخاف 

عليهم ولازم نديهم الثقه وبعض من الحريه مش الحريه المفرطه واتباع اصدقائها وتجبهم البيت ومفيش مانع 

اتعرف على والدتها  علشان اكون مطمنه ده رأى متواضع يارب اكون وفقت


شكراااااااااااااااا يا وليم بصراحه موضوع اكتر من رائع ويستحق التقيم

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## وليم تل (20 يناير 2009)

اخى الحبيب جوجو
حقا واحشنى كثيرا وامل الا تتغيب عنا وصدقنى سعيد جدا بمشاركتك معنا
وسوف ارد على كل جزئية من ردك ردا منفصلا لاهميتها




> بس اكيد فى علاقات ايجابية كتير مش شرط كل بنت بتخرج مع ولد بيكون دة ما بينهم
> بس بما انك بتتكلم عن النقاط السلبية فا احب اقولك ان دة اكيد كبت وضغط نفسى صنعتة الظروف الاجتماعية
> قد تناولت نقاطك من خلال شباب الموبايل والانترنت
> ولكن ايضا يحدث زواج بينى الفتاة والشاب فى نطاق (الزواج العرفى) وبيوهموا نفسهم ان بها الشكل ما بيغضبوش ربنا وانهم كدة حلال
> ...



بالقطع جوجو ان هناك علاقات ايجابية فى الصداقة بين الفتى والفتاة وقد ينتج عنها علاقة اخوية لا مثيل لها او ينتج عنها ارتباط مقدس ناتجة حب ينبزغ منة جيلا صالحا مفيد لنفسة ووطنة
وحقا نحن هنا بصدد حالات سلبية تنتج مأسى لاسر بكاملها وانحلال مجتمعى تنهار فية القيم والاخلاق
كما اننى معك ان المجتمع وتقاليدة الموروثة منذ زمن بعيد تجعلة منغلقا رغم الانفتاح الهائل فى الغالم
ويكون سببا رئيسا فى تلك الكوارث التى تحدث مع حدوث كبت معنوى وجسدى نابع من جهل محكم


قد اكون مخطأ لان من مفهوم كلامك قدرت افهم انها بتعمل هيك بكامل ارادتها
لا يا استاذى الفاضل
دة نقص وهى بتكملة فى ظروف اجتماعية صعبة
واالدليل انك مش ممكن تسمع مثل ها القصص فى اى بلد اوربية 
كثرة من الناس يقولون انهم يعيشون بأنحلال!!
ولكنى اقول لا 
الناس يعيشون بفهم وتميز ويعطون ككل شيء وقته
وبلتالى الفتاة تفعل ما تريد فى العادى وبدون تقيد
اكيد تحاسب على اخطئها ولكنها فى النهاية تلك هى طبيعة المجتمع (المنحل من وجهة نظر الشرق)
اما هنا فا يحاسبون الفتاة على تلك الثغرات التى تكاد تكون منعدمة فى بلاد اخرى 
ترى العيب بتلك الفتاة 
ام بمجتمعها المغلق؟؟
واكيد حضرتك عارف المثل اللى بيقول 
(الممنوع مرغوب)
ودة فعلا اللى بيحصل

هنا انا لست معك لان الفتاة تفعل ذلك بكامل ارادتها ولكن مع وجود غشاوة على عينيها وعلى عقلها نتيجة
لكلام معسول ووعود براقة تنقصها بسبب كبت اسرى ومجتمعى منغلق وجهل خاص بانوثتها ومكنونها
كما اننى لست معك فى المقارنة بيننا وبين الغرب لانهم لاهم عاداتهم واسلوبهم الخاص والاهم انهم 
لا يهتموا بعفة الفتاة ونحن هنا لا نستطيع ان ننسلخ من جذورنا المتأصلة فينا ووعينا الدينى المختلف
ولكننا نقول علينا ان نفتح ازهاننا اكثر ونحاول ان نكون قادرين على مجابه عصر منفتح بتحصين فتياتنا
ليس دينيا فقط ولكن ثقافيا وعلميا وفسيولوجيا بحيث تكون على دراية كاملة بايدلوجيتها الجسدية
والا نحاول ان نجعلها تحاول البحث عن المجهول والممنوع بجهل وبلا تحصين
لذلك ارجو عودتك مرة اخرى للرد على السؤالين المطروحين فى ردى على انجى




> اسف اذا كنت عشوائى فى ردى وممكن يكون مش مفهوم شوى
> بس حقيقى اشكرك الف شكر على اتاحة الفرصة انى اشارك معاكم
> شكرا ليك يا وليم
> ربنا يبارك حياتك
> واتمنالك كل خير



بالعكس جوجو ردك رائع وايجابى
خاصة واننا هنا لا نبحث على اسباب سلبيات بقدر ما نحاول ان نجد حلولا وبالقطع انتم خير من يفيدنا
فى ذلك لانكم شباب وشبات المستقبل وقريبا ابائا وامهات
واتمنى عودتك ومرحبا بك بالجوار دائما
ودمت بود​


----------



## Scofield (20 يناير 2009)

*
طبعا اى بنت بتدور على الشاب اللى تخرج معاه و ده لاسباب كتيرة
1-يجيبلها ترمس و درة مشوى و حمص شام و سميط و جبنة
2-يشحن الموبايل
3-يجيبها هدايا و لعب و هدوم
4-بعد ما تستكفى منه و تاخد دم قلبه تديله شلوط و تقوله مع السلامة و منشوفش وشك تانى
*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (20 يناير 2009)

*1- هل المفروض على الام ان تثقف بناتها جنسيا حتى لا تقع فى الخطأ ؟
اكيد لازم الام تكلم بنتها وتثقفها جنسيا" علشان تفهما انها متعرضش نفسها لخطر بس طبعا اكيد الكلام لازم يبقي بحكمة ومش اي كلام يتقال لان الحكاية دي سلاح ذو حدين 
يعني اقصد لازم الاباء يثقفوا اولادهم لتفادي الاخطاء والاخطار بدل ما اصدقاء السوء هما اللي يعطوهم افكار غلط بس اكيد دة يبقي بحكمة احسن بدل ما  الكلام يفيد يضر من جهة تانية انة يعثر و يؤدي الي اخطاء 

حد فهم مني حاجة ههههههههه

center]​​​​*
مرسي علي الموضوع المهم  المعاصر  اللي انشاء اللة هيحزفوة ويقولو  بيتطرق لكلام محرج​


----------



## وليم تل (20 يناير 2009)

dona nabil قال:


> * لن أتحدث عن دور التربيه لانها نقطه لا خلاف عليها فالتربيه السليمه للبنت  كوضع حجر الاساس  لاى بنايه ..
> ولكن ما يحدث هو كالاتى
> عندما تصل البنت لعمر  معين نجد بعض الاسر وقد بدأت تغير معاملتها للبنت وفرض حصار غير عادى على تصرفاتها
> ومراقبتها وتعيين أخوها أن وجد كحارس ومراقب وأحيانا كناقد ورادع لتحركاتها ومع زيادة الكبت ورجوعا لقاعدة كل ممنوع مرغوب نجد البنت تبحث عن أى متنفس يخرجها من هذا الحصار وهنا تلجأ لصديقاتها ولو كان أختيارهم غير موفق تكون بداية النهايه فيبدأ الموضوع بمغامره تستمتع فيها البنت بانه أصبح لها سرها ولا مانع من تجربة بعض الاشياء الممنوعه الاخرى كشرب السجاير والشيشه .
> ...



اولا احب ان اشكرك جزيل الشكر
دونا
لقبولك دعوتى بالاشتراك معنا فى تلك المحاورة والتى من خلالها تشارك فتايات وفتيان 
اكثر من رائعين دلالة على ان هذا الجيل ما زال بخيرا ولديةو عى كامل وايجابية حوار هادف
وبالقطع ردك هام جدا لنا لسببين الاول رجاحة عقلك وبلا ادنى مجاملة
ثانيا ام ستتعايش المشكلة اجلا ام عاجلا وربنا يبارك فى دونا الصغنونة
وحقا عندما تجد الفتاة كبتا اسريا لدرجة ان يكون الاخ وصيا بأجحاف مستبد على كل تصرفاتها
وامورها التى من المفروض ان تكون خاصة بشخصيتها المستقلة
هنا تكون مثل العصفور الرقيق المحبوس فى قفص للزينة فى المنزل وعندما يترك باب القفص
مفتوحا سهوا فيهرب للفضاء وهو لا يعلم ان نهايتة ستكون الموت حتما لعدم تأقلمة على الفضاء
الخارجى لطبيعتة الخاصة ولانة خلق لذلك 
كما اننى معك ان العلاقة بين الاسرة والفتاة خاصة وايضا العلاقة بين الام وابنتها مصدرها
صداقة مشمولة بالنصح والثقة وان تكون كاتمة اسرارها ونبع صفائها هنا صعب ان تقع اخطاء
ولكن الستى معى انة من المفروض على الام ان توعى ابنتها عن اى ايدلوجية تتغير
فى جسمها مع وصولها لسن المراهقة وتعرفها ان مكمن الخطر الحقيقى ام لا
فأتمنى عودتك الكريمة لمناقشة هذة النقطة الحساسة والهامة
وشكرا اختى الغالية على ايجابيتك فى الرد واطرائك الذى لا استحقة
ودمتى بود​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (20 يناير 2009)

*لا انا مش معاك يا سيكو فية بنات كتير بتخلص فى حبها 

ولكن الاولاد هما الى بيلعبوا بالبنات 

كان فى احد اصدقائى يقولى انا مبحترمش البنت الى تلف وتدور معايا ونخرج

ونتكلم حتى ولو انا اول انسان اعمل معاها كدة 

معنى كدة ان ان سياتدك تقنع البنت بحبك ليها والامان وهيا معاك

وتيجى تقول انا مش بحترمها وهيا عمرها معملت كدة مع اى حد غيرك

باى منطق وباى قانون زلك ​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (20 يناير 2009)

*ارجع لسوالك يا استاذى وليم 

انا اتزكر اول يوم اعلم فيه التغيرات التى تحدث للبنت الفسيولوجية كانت من ميس هبة 

ميس الاقتصاد المنزلى بالمدرسة 

وطبعا كان مع قزارة الكلام وسامحونى فى هذه الكلمة 

ميس بتاعت تدبير منزلى مسلمة جسم البنت بالنسبة ليها مجرد عورة 

طبعا عمل عندى تناقض شديد جدا طبعا وكا بنت صغيرة خفت اوى افتح الموضوع ده مع ماما 

ولكن فتحتة مع تاسونى فى الاجتماع ولقيت قبول من الفتيات فى عدة اسئلة 

وقاموا امناء الخدمة بعمل ندوة مشتركة كل يوم خميس من اول الشهر 

وكانوا بيجيبوا فيها دكاترة مختصين بالمواضيع الشائكة هذه 

اقول كل هذا لان لو كل ام حصنت بنتها من الاول واتكلمت معاها بواجب الخوف والحب 

هتعرفها وتجاوبها كل الاسئلة الى بتدور بدماغها بس بالامومة والحب والايمان المسيحى 

ومن فضلك يا امى لا تقولى انى بكدة هفتح عنيها على كلام كبير على سنها 

غلط والف غلط لان عيونها هتتفتح غصب عنها من اصحابها من المدرسين من نظرة الناس لجسدها

من وسائل العصر 

ولكن لما تتفتح عيونها وتكون عندها خليفية عن هذا الموضوع مصحوب بالتربية والاخلاق والدين 

هتكون متحصنة تحصن كامل ضد اى كلام تسمعه فى العالم 

وكمان الاباهات لازم يتكلموا مع اولادهم يعطوهم خلاصة خبرتهم وتجاربهم

بدل ما يفتحوا اعينهم على المجلات الرخيصة وكلام رفقاء السوء 

وتجاربهم الكازبة والخيالية 

اسفة ان طولت ولكن الموضوع فى غاية الاهمية مرسية وليم ​*


----------



## وليم تل (21 يناير 2009)

candy shop قال:


> انا بشوف ان البيت عليه عامل كبير اوى  من النشئه لانى انا لو ربيت اولادى تربيه كنيسيه  بعنى انى لو من
> 
> صغرهم عودتهم على الكنيسه اكيد  هيتمسكوا بتعاليمها وكمان التناول والاعتراف ده بيدى البنت او الولد
> 
> ...



شكرا اختى الغالية والرائعة
كاندى 
 على استجابتك لدعوتى لمشاركتنا وشباب وشابات منتدانا الرائع هذا الحوار والهام
وحقا كنت متوقع هذا الرد من ام فاضلة مستنيرة مثلك
وحقا قد اوجزتى وانجزتى ولم تتطرقى لاسباب ولكنك كنتى اكثر ايجابية ودخلتى على الحل مباشرة خاصة واننا افضنا كثيرا فى اسباب ذلك وواضح من ردك انة من المفروض على الام ان تصادق ولا تجور على حريتها الشخصية وتكون منبع ثقة لها وتعرفها كل شىء وما استشفيتة
من بين سطور رأيك هو تعريفها ايضا بتغيراتها الفسيولوجية مع بداية سن المراهقة وان
كنت اخطأت فى استنتاجى هذا ارجو منك التكرم بتوضيح ان على الام تعرفها كل شىء
وشكرا على ردك الرائع وتقيمك للموضوع والذى اعتبرة وساما على صدرى لا استحقة
لان هدفى الرئيسى هو حماية زهرة بناتنا وامهات اجيالنا المستقبلية
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (21 يناير 2009)

scofield قال:


> *
> طبعا اى بنت بتدور على الشاب اللى تخرج معاه و ده لاسباب كتيرة
> 1-يجيبلها ترمس و درة مشوى و حمص شام و سميط و جبنة
> 2-يشحن الموبايل
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بصراحة لو هى مشيت معاة عشان كدة تبقى بنت جدعة
والبية اصبح كرودية ويستاهل بدل الشلوت اثنين

ودة ما يمنعش سيكوفيلد
بعودتك مرة اخرى ومشاركتنا الحوار وابداء رأيك الايجابى وحلولك البنائة
وما زلنا ننتظرك دائما بالجوار
ودمت بود​


----------



## وليم تل (21 يناير 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *1- هل المفروض على الام ان تثقف بناتها جنسيا حتى لا تقع فى الخطأ ؟
> اكيد لازم الام تكلم بنتها وتثقفها جنسيا" علشان تفهما انها متعرضش نفسها لخطر بس طبعا اكيد الكلام لازم يبقي بحكمة ومش اي كلام يتقال لان الحكاية دي سلاح ذو حدين
> يعني اقصد لازم الاباء يثقفوا اولادهم لتفادي الاخطاء والاخطار بدل ما اصدقاء السوء هما اللي يعطوهم افكار غلط بس اكيد دة يبقي بحكمة احسن بدل ما  الكلام يفيد يضر من جهة تانية انة يعثر و يؤدي الي اخطاء
> 
> ...




هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اية رأيك راجعة ليسوع
اهى الادارة الواعية خلفت ظنك وثبتت الموضوع
وصدقينى انتم السبب الرئيسى شباب وشابات المنتدى لايجابيتكم الرائعة والفعالة
والتى تدل على عقليات واعية متزنة وانكم جيلا منتظر منة الكثير
ونستينى ان اشكر الادارة لتكرمها بتثبيت الموضوع
اما انتى راجعة
فحقا اؤيدك فى كل كلمة قلتيها فى ردك الواعى والرشيد
فشكرا لك على حضورك الايجابى والقيم واتمنى دوام متابعتك لحوارنا فمع المناقشة
قد يظهر جديد من خلالة قد نحتاج ردك الراجح والمفيد فكونى بالجوار دائما
ودمتى بود​


----------



## Scofield (21 يناير 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> بصراحة لو هى مشيت معاة عشان كدة تبقى بنت جدعة
> والبية اصبح كرودية ويستاهل بدل الشلوت اثنين
> 
> ...



*
شكرا ليك يا ويليم بس عندى سؤال شخصى ليك
هو انت اخو ميناتل؟ يلا ميهمش 
المهم الحل الايجابى هو انك متاخدش فلوس و هات اعفن هدوم عندك و تكون مقطعة و اعملها شحات و بدل ما تاخد منك خد انت منها
*


----------



## just member (21 يناير 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> 1- هل المفروض على الام ان تثقف بناتها جنسيا حتى لا تقع فى الخطأ ؟​
> 2- هل المفروض على الاب ان يثقف ابنائة جنسيا حتى لا يؤذى بنتا امنتة على نفسها ؟​
> ​


*ممكن دة يحصل يا وليم طلاما الفتاة  والشاب فى سن واعى للفهم*
*حتى لا يقعو فى الأخطاء التى ذكرتها*
*هو مش المفروض بس دة اللى لازم يحصل*
*لان بشكل او بأخر الانسان بيتعلم وبيكتشف واكيد هيفهم وهيعرف*
*يبقى هما يعرفوهم بطريقة امنة وسليمة افضل من اى طرق تانية*​


----------



## candy shop (21 يناير 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا اختى الغالية والرائعة​
> 
> 
> كاندى
> ...


 
انا اللى احيك على الموضوع الراااااااااائع ده ​ 
ايوه واجب كل ام انها فى سن المراهقه المعروف سن التغير ان تصارح بنتها بكل ما يحدث ​ 
افضل ما تعرفه من اى زميله ليها او لا تعلم شىء وده الاخطر واحسسها ومشاعرها بتكون ​ 
مؤقته لفتره لانها بتكون متغيره واكيد مش هتقدر تاخد قرار سليم فى الوقت ده من ناحيه ​ 
مشاعرها تجاه اى شاب ممكن يضحك عليها بكلمتين لان معروف ان البنات اكتر رومانسيه ​ 
وييأثر بالكلمه الحلوه واسطوانات الشباب الغير صادق مقدرش اظلم كل الشباب الشباب اللى ​ 
هوايتهم التسليه وبس اللى بنات كتير بتنخدع بمظاهرهم والكلام المعسول مش بخافوا ​ 
من ربنا او على اخته او امه لان زى ما بيعمل فى بنات الناس اكيد هيتعمل فى اخته المفروض​ 
الشباب تراعى ربنا فى كل شىء برده بقول مش كل الشباب فى كتير شباب محترمين ​ 
اسفه للاطاله​


----------



## وليم تل (21 يناير 2009)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *لا انا مش معاك يا سيكو فية بنات كتير بتخلص فى حبها
> 
> ولكن الاولاد هما الى بيلعبوا بالبنات
> 
> ...



صدقينى انجى
رأى سيكوفيلد ليس نابع من منطق يؤمن بة
وانما من مهموز حوائى خدت القرشين اللى محوشهم
وقالت لة سورى باى باى يا صاحبى
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وبالقطع ليس كل بنات حواء من هذة النوعية
كذلك ليس كل اولاد ادم ممن يتلاعبون بالعواطف
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (21 يناير 2009)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------




> ارجع لسوالك يا استاذى وليم
> 
> انا اتزكر اول يوم اعلم فيه التغيرات التى تحدث للبنت الفسيولوجية كانت من ميس هبة
> 
> ...



عودة قوية اخرى للحوار مع الرائعة
انجى لوف
واسمحى لى مع اقتباسى لمقولتك السابقة ان اسئل الجميع بعض الاسئلة وارجو المناقشة فيها حتى لو قال البعض انها ممكن تشتتنا عن مناقشتنا الاصلية ولكنى اقول اى شىء خاص بالمرأة من الممكن بل والاصح 
ان نتناقش فية من خلال ذلك الحوار المحب والجميل طالما نتحكم فى طرف خيوطة جميعا

1- هل جسد المرأة كاملا عورة بما فيها صوتها كما يقال ؟

2- وهل جسد الرجل عورة ايضا ام لا ؟

3- نعلم ان الرجل يفتنة جسد المرأة فهل تفتن المرأة ايضا بجسدة ؟

4- هل ملبس المرأة دليل على ورعها واخلاقها ؟

5- عندما نطلب الاحتشام من المراة فهل من حقها ان تطلبة من الرجل ؟

كم اتمنى مناقشتكم فى تلك التساؤلات بالاضافة لموضوعنا الاصلى مع رجاء الايجابية المنطقية





> طبعا عمل عندى تناقض شديد جدا طبعا وكا بنت صغيرة خفت اوى افتح الموضوع ده مع ماما
> 
> ولكن فتحتة مع تاسونى فى الاجتماع ولقيت قبول من الفتيات فى عدة اسئلة
> 
> ...



من هنا أرجو انجى ابلاغ تحيتى وشكرى وامتنانى لتلك التاسونى وأمناء خدمة كنيستكم لأمانتهم الحقيقة
فى ترسيخ المبادىء الحقيقية لديننا المسيحى وتفاعلهم الايجابى معكم لحمايتكم من براثن حياة نعيشها
كما لو كنا فى غابة ولم يفعلوا مثل اخرين دفنوا رؤسهم فى الرمال مثل النعام واعتبروا الحديث فى ذلك
من الممنوعات والاقتراب منة والتصوير ضرب من المحال....؟!
اما بخصوص رأيك فأحيكى من كل قلبى على روعتة وايجابيتة وشجاعتك فى الحوار الايجابى
لانة رأى صائب واذا وضعتة كل أم امام عينها بعين الاعتبار سنجنب بناتنا اشياء كثيرة هن فى غنى عنها
ونادرا ما سنسمع ان هناك ضحية وقعت فى براثن ذئب محترف
ومع شكرى الخاص لرأيك وتواجدك ارجو ان تكونى بالجوار دائما كما اتمنى ان اعرف رأيك فى تلك الاسئلة السابقة
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (21 يناير 2009)

> شكرا ليك يا ويليم بس عندى سؤال شخصى ليك
> هو انت اخو ميناتل؟ يلا ميهمش



لا شكر على واجب اخى الحبيب 
سيكوفيلد
وقد لا اكون اخا لميناتل ولكنى بالتأكيد اخا لموبنيل
ولكن لم السؤال هل البنت خلصت شحن موبايلك فأن كان كذلك فلا تقلق
ارسلى رقمة وساشحنة لك مجانا وبنية محبة خالصة وبلا اى هدف
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه




> المهم الحل الايجابى هو انك متاخدش فلوس و هات اعفن هدوم عندك و تكون مقطعة و اعملها شحات و بدل ما تاخد منك خد انت منها



ولية دة كلة اخى الحبيب
ان ارادت ان تأخذ فلتأخذ ما تشاء اليست اختا لى فى المعمودية
الم يطالبنا رب المجد بالعطاء والبذل بلا حدود ولا هدف غير المحبة
حتى وان كان المطلوب عاطفة حانية لماذا لا نوهبها لها بسخاء
فالنعمة التى بأيدينا ليست ملكا لنا ولكنها للرب الذى وهبنا اياها
وان كنا نستطيع ان نعطى فلماذا لا نعطى..........؟!
ودمت بود​


----------



## وليم تل (21 يناير 2009)

come with me قال:


> *ممكن دة يحصل يا وليم طلاما الفتاة  والشاب فى سن واعى للفهم*
> *حتى لا يقعو فى الأخطاء التى ذكرتها*
> *هو مش المفروض بس دة اللى لازم يحصل*
> *لان بشكل او بأخر الانسان بيتعلم وبيكتشف واكيد هيفهم وهيعرف*
> ...



شكرا جوجو
على عودتك الايجابية معنا مرة اخرى وهذا ما تعودناة منك دائما
وحقا ما قلت انة افضل للفتاة ان تتعلم تلك الاشياء من مصدر أمن
وهو الام بدلا وان تترك من نفسها تتعلم وقد تكون نتيجتها تجارب فاشلة
واتمنى عودتك الكريمة مرة اخرى لمتابعة النقاش فى النقاط الجديدة 
والتساؤلات فى ردى على انجى لوف
ودمت بود​


----------



## +Nevena+ (21 يناير 2009)

اولا احيك علي موضوعك الهام جدا والجرئ​ 
ندخل في الموضوع بقي
بص يا وليم الموضوع مش موضوع خروج او غيره
البنت لما بتحب بجد بتكون عندها ثقه عمياء زي ما بيقولوا في الشخص اللي معاها
وبتصدق اي كلمه يقولها مهما كانت لانها بتبقي حاسه انه صادق 
ودا بيرجع لقلة الخبره في الحياة
وهنا دور الاسره وخصوصا الام
المفروض انها بتوعي بنتها اول ما تحس انها كبرت وبدات حياتها تتغيير وشكلها وجسمها
تبدأ تفهما خطوره كل حاجه وتواضح ليها كل المواقف اللي ممكن تمر بيها في اي وقت
وطبعا لما البنت تحس ان امها معاها اكيد هتحيكيلها اي حاجه خاصه بيها
وهنا الام الواعيه اللي تاخد بنتها في حضنها وتتحسها بالامان
والثقه وانها هتساعدها اكيد وقتها صعب جدا ان البنت تغلط لانها هتكون فاهمه ووعيه لكل شئ حواليها​ 

النقطه التانيه 
الشاب اللي معاها بقي
لما يحس ان البت دي خام زي ما بيقولوا بيستغل النقطه دي
وبيبدا يلعب علي الوتر دا وبيستغل حب البنت ليه وقلة خبرتها
وبيبدأ يفهمها هو بقي باسلوبه وهي طبعا زي الهبله مش فاهمه حاجه تصدقه 
مهو حبيبها وطبعا مش هيئزيها
وهو يبدأ بقي انا بحبك ومش هئزيقي انت روحي وانتي قلبي وانتي وانتي والكلام اللي مش بيخلص دا
لحد ما الفاس توقع في الراس 
وهنا بقي يظهر اخينا علي حقيقيته​ 
وقتها بقي لو الاهل عرفوا هتكون مصيبه بس برضه هما السبب لو كان فيه توعيه من الاول
ماكنتش البنت عملت كدا ولا سمعت لكلام اصحابها ولا الشاب دا ولا اي حد
لانها فاهمه وعارفه الصح من امها اللي طبعا بتحبها وخايفه عليها​ 
النقطه اللي بعد كدا بقي
البنت نفسها
ليه اثق في اي شخص حتي لو مهما كان حبي ليه
ايه اللي يخليكي اصدقه مش يمكن بيكون بيعلب واهو بيسلي وقته وخلاص
وكمانالمفروض اول ما يبدأ يتكلم معايا في حاجات زي دي
ابدا افكر ليه بيكلمني في دا وعايز ايه 
مش اساهم معاه واسمع ليه حتي لو كنت جهله بكل الامور دي
حتي لو واثق انه هيخطبني وهيتجوزني
ليه ابدا معاه حياه غلط مبنيه علي الشهوه او غيرها
صديقني لو حصل دا كله منه
اول واحده هيفكر يبعيك انتي وهيقول ماكنتش امينه مع نفسها وسمحتلي اتكلم معاها
او اعمل اي شئ معاها ............ الخ
ولو سلمت نفسها ليه هيقول ازاي اثق فيها عملت كدا معايا اكيد 
هتكون كدا مع غيري وغيري 
لا الاحسن اسيبها​ 

النقطه الاخيره بقي​ 
هارجع الي الولد تاني
ليه تستغل ضعف البنت وحبها ليك وجهلها 
ليه ماتقولش اني زي ما هاعمل فيها مثلا هيترد في اختي او بنتي فيما بعد
ليه تسمح لنفسك بعد ما تاخد شئ مش من حقك وفي وقت مش وقته وبعد كدا
تقول انها مش امنيه وممكن تكون وتكون
وانت عارف ومتاكد انك اول شخص في حياتها
ليه تظلمها وتخليها تعيش حياتها في قلق وخوف من كل اللي حواليها وتفقد الثقه فيهم
وتكون انت سبب في تدمير حياتها وانت الشخص الوحيد اللي هي تعرفه وحبيته​ 
اسفه اني طولت في الرد يا وليم بس الموضوع مهم جدا
وفتحت معايا مواضيع كتير
واتمني من كل ام انها توعي بنتها وتاخدها في حضنها علشان تتفادي اي مشكله فيما بعد
وربنا يحافظ علي كل بناته​


----------



## وليم تل (21 يناير 2009)

candy shop قال:


> انا اللى احيك على الموضوع الراااااااااائع ده ​
> ايوه واجب كل ام انها فى سن المراهقه المعروف سن التغير ان تصارح بنتها بكل ما يحدث ​
> افضل ما تعرفه من اى زميله ليها او لا تعلم شىء وده الاخطر واحسسها ومشاعرها بتكون ​
> مؤقته لفتره لانها بتكون متغيره واكيد مش هتقدر تاخد قرار سليم فى الوقت ده من ناحيه ​
> ...



مرة اخرى تطل علينا الأم الرائعة
كاندى
صدقينى بشعر بعطر فواح عبق ينتشر فى صفحاتى مهللا بحضورك لانى بجد فيكى أما 
مسيحية من طراز فريد ذات عقل راجح ومتيقظ دائما لجميع المتغيرات فى هذا العالم
وهذا حقا ما وجدتة فى رأيك السديد الذى لا يعطى اى مجالا للجدال فية حيث وضعتى يدك
على الجرح الذى ينزف وفى نفس الوقت بدأتى بتضميدة وعلاجة بمقدرة فائقة
وما زلت منتظر تواجدك معنا لتكملة حواراتنا فى الاطروحات الجديدة والتى ساعدنى فى افرازها
هو رد انجى الرائعة وحسب علمى ان لكى بالمنتدى شاب هو ديدو وشابة هى نونا وأن لم يصبنى
الزهايمر وتكون معلوماتى خاطئة لذلك اتمنى ان تدعيهما للحوار معناحتى نستفيد بخبراتهما
وما تعلماة من ام مثالية مثلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (21 يناير 2009)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> اولا احيك علي موضوعك الهام جدا والجرئ​
> ندخل في الموضوع بقي
> بص يا وليم الموضوع مش موضوع خروج او غيره
> البنت لما بتحب بجد بتكون عندها ثقه عمياء زي ما بيقولوا في الشخص اللي معاها
> ...



نيفين رمزى
تلميذتى النجيبة والتى فاقت استاذها ( واوعى تصدقى يا بت حكاية استاذ دى كل الحكاية انى
اكبر منك سنا بكثير ومن حقى ادلعك ههههههههههههههه )
حقا لكم اسرنى تواجدك فى متصفحى ورأيك القوى فى حجتة وبينتة حيث لم تتركى شيئا
الا وطرقتية سواء عن ما يخص الفتاة ام فى رسالة المحبة المرسلة لاخيكى فى المعمودية
وما فيها من عتاب جميل راقى لا ينبع الا من اخت لاخيها
وصدقونى كان لدى نوع من الاحباط والخوف على اخواتى بنات المسيح قبل ان اضع موضوعى هذا
من ذلك العالم الذى يحيط بنا وتقدمة المزهل ونحن نائمون فى غياهب عصور غابرة
ولكن بعد ان شاركتونى بأرائكم الرائعة والقوية شعرت بزهوة الفخر بكن وأمل مشرق بجيل
جاهز ومستعد لمواجة تحديات العالم رغم ما يحيطة من جهل وعادات بالية عفى عليها الزمن
كما ارجو نيفين تواجدك الدائم معنا وبالجوار فهناك أطروحات انبثقت من رد الرائعة انجى
لم تتطرقى اليها واتمنى ان اعرف رايك فيها ايضا واجد مشاركتك الايجابية معنا دائما
ودمتى بود​


----------



## candy shop (21 يناير 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> مرة اخرى تطل علينا الأم الرائعة
> 
> كاندى
> صدقينى بشعر بعطر فواح عبق ينتشر فى صفحاتى مهللا بحضورك لانى بجد فيكى أما
> ...


 

ميرسى اوى اوى يا وليم على الكلام الجميل ده 

كتير اكيد عليا كلك زوق

انا طبعا يشرفنى تكون نونه بنتى 

انا عندى ديدو واخته  
white heart​


----------



## وليم تل (21 يناير 2009)

candy shop قال:


> ميرسى اوى اوى يا وليم على الكلام الجميل ده
> 
> كتير اكيد عليا كلك زوق
> 
> ...



صدقينى كاندى
ما ذكرتة انتى جديرة حقا بأكثر منة بكثير
وانا فى انتظار تواجدك معنا لمناقشة باقى التساؤلات
وبالقطع تشريف كل من ديدو والقلب الابيض للمشاركة معنا
وهذة دعوة لهما عن طريق اختنا وأمهم الغالية
ودمتى بود​


----------



## mero_engel (22 يناير 2009)

*اولا انا بتفق معاكي يا انجي انه في مرحله المراهقه بيبقي ليها عامل كبير *
*وبتبقي البنت مستمتعه بكل عبارات الغزل حتي لو علي علم جيد بانها مجرد عبارات وليست حقيقه *
*ودا مش معناه انها بنت سيئه*
*كذلك نفس الذي يشعر بيه الشاب بانه في منتهي الرجوله وهو بيدخن او بيغازل البنت اللي قدامه *

*لكن البنت اللي اساسها سليم هتبقي زي اللي عندها حصانه من اي كلام *
*وزي ما قولتي *
*دا واجب الكنيسه والام المثقفه د*
*انها تحمي بنتها وتعرفها الصح من الغلط *
*وبكده تبقي اي عبارات معسوله لار تؤثر فيها  دي نقطه *

*نقطه كمان مش عارفه اذا كنتوا هتوفقوني الراي ولا لا*
*هو استعداد الانسان سواء البنت او الولد للانحراف *
*ما ممكن يبقي من اسره متدينه جداااا وام مقفه جدا والبنت علي درايه بكل ماهو خطا او صح *
*ومع ذلك نجدها تخوض هذه التجارب  اعتقد انه دا بيبقي حاجه داخله في الانسان واستعداده للانحراف *
*بشكرك يا وليم علي دعوتك الجميله *
*اللي سمحتلي بمشاركتم الحوار البناء مره اخري*
​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 يناير 2009)

*مممممممممم...

بص يا أستاذ وليم  أحنا المفروض نتكلم كلام واقعى من مجتمعنا 

البنت أستحالة انها ممكن تضحك على الولد لكن العكس اللى بيحصل 

ولو البنت قبلت انها تخرج مع الولد ده بيرجع لها الغلط لانها وثقت فيه 

ومعظم البنات فى وقتنا ده بتبحث عن حب تعيشه لانها لو معملتش كده 

بيطلق عليها لفظ معقدة مالهاااااااش فى جو الشباب ده 

يبقى لو قولنا ايه السبب فى خروجها معاه اكيييد لانها وثقت فيه !! حبيته !! 

خلصت نفسها من لفظ المعقدة !!

لكن بردوا منلوش البنت على اللى بتعمله لانها ممكن تكون محتاجة حب لانها فقدته فى اصدقائها

فى أسرتها ..إلخ

وبردوا نرجع نقول البيت السبب فى كل المشاكل اللى بتحصل دى 

صدقنى لو حقيقى كان فى صداقة حقيقة بين الأم وبنتها عمر ما البنت هتوصل للمرحلة دى 

وشكرا للموضوع أستاذى *​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (22 يناير 2009)

*ياااااااااااااااااااجدعان اى بنت حلوة ووحشه مؤدبه او لا هتقع فريسه للشباب دول 
ودة مش غباء منهم بس عشان سن المراهقه وغياب الوعى 

عشان كدة الانجيل قال ((((( اذكر الرب ايام شبابك)))))
وربنا بالانجيل شدد على الحكايه دى عشان وبردة لما قال الهزيع التانى والتالت اهم اتنين
ودة ليه لانه معروف انها اخطر مراحل ودة غصبن عن الاتنين وعشان التقرب من ربنا هو الا بيثبتهم ضد اى رغبات شريرة او شهوات

نرجع للبنت عاوزة ايه 
مشعاوزة غير الحنان وغير الجواز فى ظل العنوسه
تقريبا بس كدة

ميرسى
ادينى رديت تانى يا وليم
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (22 يناير 2009)

*




وليم تل قال:



			--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



عودة قوية اخرى للحوار مع الرائعة
انجى لوف
واسمحى لى مع اقتباسى لمقولتك السابقة ان اسئل الجميع بعض الاسئلة وارجو المناقشة فيها حتى لو قال البعض انها ممكن تشتتنا عن مناقشتنا الاصلية ولكنى اقول اى شىء خاص بالمرأة من الممكن بل والاصح 
ان نتناقش فية من خلال ذلك الحوار المحب والجميل طالما نتحكم فى طرف خيوطة جميعا

1- هل جسد المرأة كاملا عورة بما فيها صوتها كما يقال ؟

2- وهل جسد الرجل عورة ايضا ام لا ؟

3- نعلم ان الرجل يفتنة جسد المرأة فهل تفتن المرأة ايضا بجسدة ؟

4- هل ملبس المرأة دليل على ورعها واخلاقها ؟

5- عندما نطلب الاحتشام من المراة فهل من حقها ان تطلبة من الرجل ؟

كم اتمنى مناقشتكم فى تلك التساؤلات بالاضافة لموضوعنا الاصلى مع رجاء الايجابية المنطقية​

أنقر للتوسيع...



استاذى العظيم وليم اشكرك على هذا المدح الى مستحقهوش ابدا انا ببدى راى والى حدث معى 

واسمحلى اجاوب معك هذه الاسئلة 

هل جسد المرأة كاملا عورة بما فيها صوتها كما يقال ؟

المراة انسان والمسيح له المجد قال 

 [q-bible]التكوين الأصحاح 1 العدد 26 وَقَالَ اللهُ: «نَعْمَلُ الانْسَانَ عَلَى صُورَتِنَا كَشَبَهِنَا فَيَتَسَلَّطُونَ عَلَى سَمَكِ الْبَحْرِ وَعَلَى طَيْرِ السَّمَاءِ وَعَلَى الْبَهَائِمِ وَعَلَى كُلِّ الارْضِ وَعَلَى جَمِيعِ الدَّبَّابَاتِ الَّتِي تَدِبُّ عَلَى الارْضِ». [/q-bible]

فاذا احنا على صورة ربنا فهل بقى جسم او صورة الله عورة حاشا 

ثانيا يقول الكتاب المقدس

[q-bible] كورنثوس 1 الأصحاح 3 العدد 16 أَمَا تَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّكُمْ هَيْكَلُ اللهِ وَرُوحُ اللهِ يَسْكُنُ فِيكُمْ؟ [/q-
bible]

هل هيكل الله عورة حاشا 

وثالثا بقى والاخير اننا فى العماد بنترشم بالميرون 36 رشمة  على كل  منطقة فى جسمنا وخصوصا مناطق الى بيعتربها احباونا عورة بالنسبة للمراة 


2- وهل جسد الرجل عورة ايضا ام لا ؟

اجبت فى السوال الاول عن الرجل والمراة عن الانسان بوجع عام 

- نعلم ان الرجل يفتنة جسد المرأة فهل تفتن المرأة ايضا بجسدة ؟

اكيد لان كل جنس بيشبع رغبة وشهوتة بالجنس الاخر 
الا فى حالة الشذوذ


4- هل ملبس المرأة دليل على ورعها واخلاقها ؟


هو طبعا مش دليل بس انا عن نفسى بحط مبداء فى لبسى وكمان باستخدمة مع اختى 

لما بختار لبس بسال نفسى سوال انا هيكل الله هل البس ده يليق بهيكل الله لا يبقى بلاش منه 

ثانيا ماشية بمبدا ان كل مافيا بجسمى ده ملك اللهى طول ما انا بنت وعروس للمسيح 

اما اذا قابلت ادم الذى خلقة الله من اجلى فيكون جسمى ملك لربنا ثم ادم 

ثالثا بقى وده الاهم من فضلة القلب يتكلم اللسان لو انا جوايا طهارة ونقاء وعفة اكيد ده هيتعكس على مظهرى الخارجى 

مهما كانت طبقتى ومستوى عائلتى الاجتماعى ومكان تربيتى 


5- عندما نطلب الاحتشام من المراة فهل من حقها ان تطلبة من الرجل ؟

بما ان جسم المراة يسبب فتنة للرجل لذا يطلب منها الاحتشام طوبى لمن تاتى من قبله العثرات 

وبما ان ايضا جسم الرجل فتنة للمراة فنطلب منه الاحتشام فى لبسه لانه بردوا هيكل الله 

مع انى لما بشوف ولد لابس لبس ضيقق او مفتوح بحس بالاشمازاز والقزارة مش عارفة ليه 

ما علينا اسفة للطالة 

ربنا يباركك وبحيك على الموضوع الهادف ده​

أنقر للتوسيع...

​*​​​


----------



## twety (22 يناير 2009)

> اعلم ان سوء التربية هي الاصل بكل ما يحدث ..


 
*هو الصراحه انا معترضه على الجمله دى*
*هو اغلب الاهل بيعمل اللى عليهم وزيادة مع اولادهم وبناتهم*
*وبيحاولوا يشوفوا فيهم احسن صورة*
*بس العاطفه هى المشكله*
*هى اللى بتخلى البنت تضعف وتسمع لكلام الولد*
*لان احتياجها للكلام الحلو والطريقه الناعمه اللى مفيهاش خناق ولا مشاكل*
*بيكون اقوى من كلام اهلها وتوعيتها ليها*

*اما الولد *
*بيكون شاف وسمع وعاشر ناس كتير*
*ويقول اجرب عجبه الحال بيكمل وغالبا بيكمل لان ممكن اهله كمان*
*لو عرفوا مش هيعملوله حاجه *
*بسييييييييييييييط جدا من الاهالى اللى ممكن يعاقب اولادة الاولاد على موضوع زى ده*
*ممكن لفت نظر او كلام قلته احسن*

*افتكر ان يتعمل موضوع للاولاد  علشان يحسوا شويه باللى بيعملوه ده*

*بس ده موضوع فعلا خطير*
*وكتير قوى الفترة دى*
*بنسمع عن المواضيع دى بين الشباب*
*ربنا يرحم *

*شكرا ياوليم موضوعك جميل فعلا *


----------



## فادية (22 يناير 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> أخواني وأخواتي​
> ماذا تريد البنت من الشاب عند خروجها معه ؟؟
> 
> *حاجات  كتيرة  ممكن  البنت   تتأملها  من  خروجها  مع الشاب*
> ...


 
*موضوعك  جميل  جدا  عزيزي  وبيحصل  كتير  اليومين  دول  *
*ربنا يكون  فعون البنات  والشباب  ويهديهم  وينور  بصيرتهم*​


----------



## وليم تل (22 يناير 2009)

> اولا انا بتفق معاكي يا انجي انه في مرحله المراهقه بيبقي ليها عامل كبير
> وبتبقي البنت مستمتعه بكل عبارات الغزل حتي لو علي علم جيد بانها مجرد عبارات وليست حقيقه
> ودا مش معناه انها بنت سيئه
> كذلك نفس الذي يشعر بيه الشاب بانه في منتهي الرجوله وهو بيدخن او بيغازل البنت اللي قدامه
> ...



ميرو انجل
شكرا على استجابتك لدعوتنا النقاشية
وبالقطع ان اساس المشكلة تقع على كاهل الكنيسة والاسرة والأم خاصة
لانها الوحيدة التى تستطيع ان تتناقش بحرية كاملة مع ابنتها وتعلمها كيف تحصن نفسها وكيف تكتسب ثقتها

نقطه كمان مش عارفه اذا كنتوا هتوفقوني الراي ولا لا
هو استعداد الانسان سواء البنت او الولد للانحراف 
ما ممكن يبقي من اسره متدينه جداااا وام مقفه جدا والبنت علي درايه بكل ماهو خطا او صح 
ومع ذلك نجدها تخوض هذه التجارب اعتقد انه دا بيبقي حاجه داخله في الانسان واستعداده للانحراف 
بشكرك يا وليم علي دعوتك الجميله 
اللي سمحتلي بمشاركتم الحوار البناء مره اخري

هنا وهنا فقط اختلف معك فى الرأى ميرو انجل
ما فيش انسان بيتولد لدية استعداد للانحراف فكلنا بنتولد صورة من الملائكة ولكن مع نمونا الجسمانى والعقلى
نبدأ بالتأثر بالمجتمع الخارجى وهنا اتكلم على اصحاب السوء وايضا نتأثر بالمجتمع الداخلى وهو الاسرة
بمعنى التربية الصحيحة والدينية وحتى تكتمل تلك المنظومة فلابد ان يكون هناك توازن فى العلاقة مع الابناء
بمعنى لا تكون هناك افضلية لابن عن اخر او ولد عن بنت حتى لا يتولد نوع من الاحباط الذى قد يسبب فى الاستعداد للانحراف وايضا الا يكون هناك دلع زائد او كبت زائد وانما خير الامور فى تلك العلاقة هى الوسطية
ومن هنا واذا طبق ذلك فكيف يتأتى اى ميول انحرافية .........؟!
وما ذالت الدعوة مفتوحة انجى لمعاودة الحوار لان هناك تساؤلات كثيرة لم تتطرقى لها 
وعلية نأمل عودتك مرة اخرى لاكمال تلك التساؤلات ونسمع منك حلولا لها
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (22 يناير 2009)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *مممممممممم...
> 
> بص يا أستاذ وليم  أحنا المفروض نتكلم كلام واقعى من مجتمعنا
> 
> ...


شكرا مرمر مارو
على استجابتك لدعوتنا فى تلك المناقشة
وبينى وبينك يا استاذة فى بنات بتضحك على الولاد برضة وكمان تلعبهم على الشناكل ههههه
ولكن هذا لا يهمنا لان تأثر الولد مهما كان سيكون بسيطا اما عندما يلعب الولد على البنت
فلن تخسر كبريائها فقط بل نفسها فمن هنا كان اهتمامنا
صدقينى مرمر انا لست ضد تعارفها وخروجها مع الشاب ولا حتى عايزها معقدة بل تكون كمان فرى وليها شخصيتها المستقلة
وتحب وتتحب وفى نفس الوقت ما تبقاش خام او جاهلة بما يدور حولها وتكون متيقظة ومتوقعة لاى ردود فعل تحدث مع هذة العلاقة
بمعنى تكون محصنة لحماية نفسها ان اقتضى الامر وتجعل علاقتها مع الشاب فى حدود الصداقة الامنة
وانا معك ان العبأ الاكبر يقع على عاتق الام وكيف تتولد الصداقة بينها وبين بنتها
ويا استاذة ما تنسيش انك بتتعاملى مع اسكندرانى مثلك يعنى ما ينفعش هنا ولا كروتة
ولا حتى عزومة مراكبية لاننا زى ما بيقولوا ماية مالحة ............ههههههههههههههههههههه
يعنى لسة الدعوة مفتوحة لانك تجاهلتى تساؤلات عديدة ومعها رايك الخاص بحلولها
وبالتالى نأمل عودتك مرة اخرى لمشاركتنا الحوار حتى نستمتع بأرأك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (22 يناير 2009)

> ميرسى
> ادينى رديت تانى يا وليم
> ربنا يباركك



خير كيريا
دخلتى نطيتى فى المناقشة ولا فرقع لوز بجلالة قدرة
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وما فهمتش غير ان البنت عايزة تحب وتتحب وتجوز بدل ما تعنس
طيب ولما يقع المحظور وتغلط وصاحبنا يفلق ها تعمل اية................؟!
بداية الحوار فى الاول كانت عجبانى اية حصل يا بنتى خاصة انك فاضية وفى اجازة
فى انتظارك مرة ثالثة بعد ما تقرأى الحوارات السابقة وما نتج عنها من تساؤلات 
ويلا يا شطورة ورينا همتك لما ترجعى لينا تانى
ودمتى بود​


----------



## youhnna (22 يناير 2009)

بص يا اخى وليم زعيم الغلاسه الحلوة  الانقياد وراء الغريزه بيدفعنا للوقوع فى الاحطاء
لو اى عمل تصلى لربنا فى قلبك ان كان صالح يتممه ولو غير كده ينزع رغبته من قلبنا صدقنى ربنا هينجيتا من فخ الشيطان
العاطفه شىء جيد جدا  ولكن نستخدمها وبما يتوافق مع مشيئه ربنا
بتعجبنى جدا قصه يوسف الصديق البار مع امراءة فوطيفار  درس لينا كلنا شباب وبنات
كيف اصنع هذا الشر العظيم واخطىء الى الله


----------



## وليم تل (22 يناير 2009)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *
> 
> 
> استاذى العظيم وليم اشكرك على هذا المدح الى مستحقهوش ابدا انا ببدى راى والى حدث معى
> ...


----------



## وليم تل (22 يناير 2009)

twety قال:


> *هو الصراحه انا معترضه على الجمله دى*
> *هو اغلب الاهل بيعمل اللى عليهم وزيادة مع اولادهم وبناتهم*
> *وبيحاولوا يشوفوا فيهم احسن صورة*
> *بس العاطفه هى المشكله*
> ...


شكرا تويتى
على استجابتك للحوار معنا فحقا هذا شرف كبير لينا




> اعلم ان سوء التربية هي الاصل بكل ما يحدث ..


ولكن لم الاعتراض على هذة الجملة وهى لا تقصد عدم محبة الاهل لابنائهم بل تقصد
التربية المغلوطة والمشوبة بعادات عفى عليها الزمن وهى افعال تصدر من الاهل بعفوية
وبالقطع لا يقصدوا بها ضررا بل نفعا وهنا يكون الجهل التربوى والمنقوص 
وستجدى ذلك واضحا فى ردودنا السابقة وما ذكرناة على واجب الام 
وعلية ارجو العودة مرة اخرى لمناقشتنا فى تساؤلاتنا وما نتج من حوار مثمر
اما بخصوص موضوع خاص لمناقشة الولد فستجدية ايضا من خلال حوارنا وهناك مثال جيد 
فى رد نيفين رمزى برسالتها لاخيها الشاب
ونحن نركز على البنت لان الضرر سيصيبها هى وليس الولد
وننتظر عودتك مرة اخرى ووجودك بالجوار دائما
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (22 يناير 2009)

فادية قال:


> *موضوعك  جميل  جدا  عزيزي  وبيحصل  كتير  اليومين  دول  *
> *ربنا يكون  فعون البنات  والشباب  ويهديهم  وينور  بصيرتهم*​



شكرا فادية 
على استجابتك لدعوتنا فى تلك المناقشة والتى اعتقد انها هامة
وحقا ما سردتية هنا من رأى عن اسباب خروج الفتاة مع الفتى كان رائعا
وواضح ان الدراسة ما زلت تشغل تفكيرك فكان ردك سؤال وجواب حيث اهتميتى بمضمون الموضوع
الظاهرى ولم تنتبهى لمضمونة الجوهرى والذى ظهر من خلال المناقشات الرائعة والجادة
خاصة من بنات المنتدى وبالاصح بنات المسيح حيث افرزت تلك المناقشة على مجموعة من
التساؤلات وايضا الحلول لضمان صون وعفاف البنت
كما انك تناسيتى وجودك فى صفحة زعيم الغلاسة وطبعا من غلاستة ها يدور على اى حجة 
عشان ترجعى وتكملى مناقشة مع احباءك لنصل جميعا لهدفنا المنشود وهو التوعية
ومحاولة اعطاء دروس من واقع الحياة وحصانة تحمى بناتنا من اى مجهول
لذا اتمنى تواجدك وتشريفك لنا وان تكونى دائما معنا بالجوار
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (22 يناير 2009)

youhnna قال:


> بص يا اخى وليم زعيم الغلاسه الحلوة  الانقياد وراء الغريزه بيدفعنا للوقوع فى الاحطاء
> لو اى عمل تصلى لربنا فى قلبك ان كان صالح يتممه ولو غير كده ينزع رغبته من قلبنا صدقنى ربنا هينجيتا من فخ الشيطان
> العاطفه شىء جيد جدا  ولكن نستخدمها وبما يتوافق مع مشيئه ربنا
> بتعجبنى جدا قصه يوسف الصديق البار مع امراءة فوطيفار  درس لينا كلنا شباب وبنات
> كيف اصنع هذا الشر العظيم واخطىء الى الله




شكرا اخى الحبيب يوحنا
على تكرمك وتشريفك لنا فى هذا الحوار
وحقا ان الصلاة شىء هام جدا لحياتنا الروحية طالبين الرب حمايتنا من اعمال ابليس واعوانة
ولكن ليس بالصلاة وحدها ينجو الانسان فلقد خلقنا اللة فى هذة الارض وعرفنا خيرها وشرها
وترك لنا حرية الاختيار بين ان نسير فى طريق الابرار او نسير فى طريق الاشرار
وبالقطع اى منا فى بداية حداثتة يحتاج ليد تمتد لة لتعاونة وتساعدة وهذة اليد بالتأكيد
سنجدها من الكنيسة والاسرة ومن مناقشاتنا وحواراتنا الهادفة
وعلية اتمنى عودتك ونسمع رأيك كشاب عن اسباب ذلك وكيف نتجنبة مع ردودك على
الكثير من الاسئلة التى طرحت
ودمت بود​


----------



## فادية (22 يناير 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا فادية
> 
> على استجابتك لدعوتنا فى تلك المناقشة والتى اعتقد انها هامة
> وحقا ما سردتية هنا من رأى عن اسباب خروج الفتاة مع الفتى كان رائعا
> ...


* هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ماشي  يا  زعيم  الغلاسة*​


----------



## zama (23 يناير 2009)

فعلا موضوع جيد جدا 
ورايئ"الموضوع يتوقف على قوة شخصية البنت العاقلة "
شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## vetaa (23 يناير 2009)

*بجد الموضوع جميل وبسم الصليب يعنى*
*المنتدى مليان عقول جميله وناضجه فى تفكيرها *
*حقيقى مبسوطه قوى 30:*

*اما رأيى مش هيجيب جديد *
*بس انا بقول ان البنت مش لو كان بيتها مربيها كويس او لأ هيبقى دة السبب*
*بالعكس ممكن يكون بيت كويس ومسيحى بجد *
*بس مفيش مانع لما البنت تحب وتتحب..*
*بس المهم تحب مين وامتى؟*
*دة البيت الناضج ويفهموها ان ده حق ليها طبييعى *
*انها تحب وتلاقى البنى ادم اللى يحبها بجد ويخاف عليها كويس قوى *
*ودة هيجى فى مرحله معينه فى عمرها ف متستعجلش خالص*
*وطبعا المشكله فى المراهقه عندنا وكمان فى الكنايس واغلب بيوتنا*
* بنقول كلام محفوظ ومش بيمس الواقع بشئ اطلاقا*
* وممنوع للبنت مليون حاجة محرمه عليها ..*
*لما البنت بتبقى خلاص اتخنقت *
*لكن بامانه لو بيوتنا فهمت التربيه الصح وسابوا البنت بحريتها*
*هى نفسها هتقول ان كل حاجة بوقتها والحب هيجى وقته ويكون فى النور*
*مش من ورا اى حد وكمان تبقى فاهمه ان اساس علاقتها القوه مش الضعف*
*ولا الخوووووف لان لما تبقى فاهمه ان الولد اللى قدامها *
*مش قادر ينور علاقتهم هتعرف انة مش بيخاف عليها *
*لانة لو بيحبها بجدددد هيخاف عليها ويصون اسمها وكرامتها قدام نفسه فى الاول وقدام الناس ..*
*.اسفه للاطاله بس بجد موضوع حلو جدا*
* وياريت بناتنا كلهم يتعلموا يحبوا صح*
* والشباب كمان*
* علشان مجتمعنا يبقى ناضج كمان*


----------



## vetaa (23 يناير 2009)

*وليا اقتراح صغييير*
*ياريت يا وليم وتكون مشكور يعنى تحاول*
*تجمع اغلب النقط الرئيسية اللى اتقالت فى المشاركات*

*علشان فى الاخر*
*نخرج بنتيجه من كلامنا*
*نصايح للبنات*
*ونصايح للاولا*
*يكونوا خلاصه للكلام الرائع اللى اتقال*

*لان حقيقى خساره جددددا*
*ان حد يعدى حاجات ميقرهاش وخصوصا *
*ان بسم الصليب عدد صفحات الموضوع كبر*


----------



## وليم تل (23 يناير 2009)

فادية قال:


> * هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ماشي  يا  زعيم  الغلاسة*​



فادية
مين فينا اللى ماشى عامة انا قاعد
ومنتطر عودتك لتكملة الحوار ومعاكى اخونا الحبيب يوحنا
حتى نستفيد برأية وخبرتة فى الحياة
وطبعا دة نوع من غلاسة المحبة او كما يترأى لك
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (23 يناير 2009)

mena magdy said قال:


> فعلا موضوع جيد جدا
> ورايئ"الموضوع يتوقف على قوة شخصية البنت العاقلة "
> شكرا على الموضوع


اهلا بك مينا
فى الحوار الشيق معنا
وعندك حق ان الموضوع يتوقف على قوة شخصية البنت العاقلة
ولكن لم تعطينا رأيك فى كيفية أكتساب تلك الشخصية القوية
وعلية ننتظر عودتك مرة اخرى للجوار ولتكن معنا دائما بالجوار
ودمت بود​


----------



## وليم تل (23 يناير 2009)

vetaa قال:


> *بجد الموضوع جميل وبسم الصليب يعنى*
> *المنتدى مليان عقول جميله وناضجه فى تفكيرها *
> *حقيقى مبسوطه قوى 30:*
> 
> ...



شكرا فيتا 
على تواجدك معنا فى المناقشة ومين قال ان رأيك لن يعطى جديدا بالعكس كل ما بتزيد الاراء
وخاصة لو كانت هناك وجهات نظر مختلفى بتعطى للموضوع رونقا رائعا وتكون النتيجة
فى الاخر ممتعة وصحيحة فنحن هنا نلملم جميع خيوط المناقشة فى سلة واحدة محاولين
بنعمة رب المجد ان ننسج نسيجا رائعا ترتدية الفتاة كى تصان طوال حياتها
وانامعك ان الكبت والحرمان وكثرة الممنوع يخنق الفتاة لدرجة محاولة كسر قيودها مهما كانت النتيجة ولكن للاسف ستكون هى الملومة والخاسرة اولا واخيرا
ومن ردك طلبتى اعطاء الحرية الكافية للبنت فى ان تحب وان تحب ولم توضحى كيف تكون تلك الحرية وما هى الحماية الكافية لها وكيف تتأتى ومن اين وعلية اتمنى عودتك للمناقشة مرة اخرى
لعنا نخرج بأكبر استفادة ممكنة فكونى معنا بالجوار دائما
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (23 يناير 2009)

vetaa قال:


> *وليا اقتراح صغييير*
> *ياريت يا وليم وتكون مشكور يعنى تحاول*
> *تجمع اغلب النقط الرئيسية اللى اتقالت فى المشاركات*
> 
> ...



بالقطع فيتا
اقتراحك واقعى ورائع 
وأعدك عند الانتهاء من جميع خيوط المناقشة وكما قلت سابقا
سأحاول نسج نسيج خاص بمساعدتكم طبعا ترتدية الفتاة حماية وصونا لها
وستكون على هيئة منظومة من خلالها تحدد الاسباب والحلول
وسوف اطرحها فى نفس الموضوع
ونحن فى انتظار تعاونك المثمر دائما
ودمتى بود​


----------



## youhnna (23 يناير 2009)

اوكى اخى الحبيب زعيم الغلاسه
الحوار معك ممتع فعلا
قدرات الانسان اربعه(عقليه_نفسيه_جسديه_قلبيه)
الاولى  يمثلها العقل المفكر  والثانيه  حاجات الانسان الشعوريه حب  او  كره  شبع  جوع  ..........الخ
والثالثه هى القدرات الجسديه المختلفه  اما  الرابعه فهى تمثل الروح والضمير الكامن داخلنا
وقاطره الانسان التى تقوده  هى الحاجات النفسيه
فاذا كنت تحبنى ستوظف كل قدراتك الاخرى من اجل ارضائى
وعليه........................................
اذا وجدت الفتاه الحب الاسرى والحب المجتمعى  اعتقد انها ستكون حكيمه فى حبها للشاب الذى تميل اليه
لانها متشبعه بنوع من الحب الاسرى فسوف لاتندفع فى عواطفها
اما اذ لم تجد الحب الاسرى او المجتمعى  قد تندفع فى حبها بتهور مما يقودها للخطا
واكون صريحا معك احيانا تقودنا  الغريزه فنجد الشاب والفتاه تتلذذ مشاعرهم ببعض الايحائات الجنسيه
قد تكون كلمه  او لمسه اونظره ذات معنى  فان كان داخلنا ملتزم نعمل فرمله سريعه وان كان غير ذلك قد نتمادى فيما هو اكثر.........................لذلك
يجب ان نتشبع جيدا بالحب الالهى وحب وصياه  وحب اسرتنا  وهذه تحمينا من اخطاؤنا
وشكر  اخى الغلس الجميل


----------



## +Nevena+ (23 يناير 2009)

- هل جسد المرأة كاملا عورة بما فيها صوتها كما يقال ؟​ 
عوره ايه احنا هنقول زي اولاد العالم اللي مش عارفين
اننا كجنس البشر مخلوقين علي صوره الله ومثاله
ربنا قال في سفر التكوين
نخلق الانسان علي صورتنا ومثالنا كشبيه لنا
يبقي الكلام دا غلط لانه كلام غير منطقي مش بتاعنا 
 


2- وهل جسد الرجل عورة ايضا ام لا ؟
لا طبعا 
لانه شبيه الله
ازاي اقدر اقول كدا عليه

3- نعلم ان الرجل يفتنة جسد المرأة فهل تفتن المرأة ايضا بجسدة ؟

اكيد طبعا كلا منهم بيفتن بالاخر
لانهم مخلقين من بعض
حواء خلقت من ضلع بجانب قلب ادم
اي جزء منه
فاكيد كلا منهم ينجذب نحو الاخر​

 
​
4- هل ملبس المرأة دليل على ورعها واخلاقها ؟

لا طبعا مش شرط 
بس احنا كهيكل لروح الله الساكن فينا
لازم نحافظ علي جسدنا
ومانكونش عثره
طوبي لمن لا تحدث بسببه العثرات

5- عندما نطلب الاحتشام من المراة فهل من حقها ان تطلبة من الرجل ؟

اكيد طبعا
لاننا في الاول والاخر
هيكل الله



ميرسي يا وليم علي موضوعك واسئلتك الجميله
يسوع يرعاك​​
​


----------



## وليم تل (23 يناير 2009)

youhnna قال:


> اوكى اخى الحبيب زعيم الغلاسه
> الحوار معك ممتع فعلا
> قدرات الانسان اربعه(عقليه_نفسيه_جسديه_قلبيه)
> الاولى  يمثلها العقل المفكر  والثانيه  حاجات الانسان الشعوريه حب  او  كره  شبع  جوع  ..........الخ
> ...



شكرا اخى الحبيب يوحنا
على اطرأك الذى لا استحقة فحقا الحديث معكم هو الممتع ويجعلنى ان اخرج كل ما فى ذهنى من اسئلة تدعم الموضوع وتجعل لة رونق وايجابية افضل
وعجبنى جدا اسلوبك فى تحديد القدرة الانسانية فى اربع محاور
وبما انك اقتنعت بزعامتى للغلاسة فبلقطع ستنال منها القليل هههههههههههههه
فأنت تقول ان الفتاة التى لا تتشبع بالحب الاسرى ستندفع بعواطفها بحثا عنة خارجا رغم اننا
نعلم جميعا ان الحب الاسرى يختلف كليا وجزئيا عن حب الفتى للفتاة وكما انة مع وجود الحب الاسرى نجد ايضا هناك انفلات اخلاقى يحدث وبالتالى هناك حلقة مفقودة اتمنى ان تعاود
مرة اخرى للبحث معنا عنها وتشاركنا ايضا على تلك التساؤلات المطروحة بصفتك شاب
ولتكن دائما معنا بالجوار محاورا برأى نحترمة ونجلة
ودمت بود​


----------



## وليم تل (23 يناير 2009)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> - هل جسد المرأة كاملا عورة بما فيها صوتها كما يقال ؟​
> عوره ايه احنا هنقول زي اولاد العالم اللي مش عارفين
> اننا كجنس البشر مخلوقين علي صوره الله ومثاله
> ربنا قال في سفر التكوين
> ...



شكرا نيفين رمزى
لعودتك الرائعة كما تعودنا مرة اخرى واجد رأيك من ردودك على تلك التساؤلات مطابقا للرائعة
انجى لوف وعلية كما قلت لها سؤجل ردى برهة من الزمن حتى يتسنى لى رؤية مختلف الاراء
لان تلك الردود ستفتح طريقا اخر للحوار الممتع والبناء
وكم اتمنى عودتك مرة اخرى لان هناك تساؤلات اخرى فى ردى على انجى وانا فى انتظارها
واتمنى وجودك معنا بالجوار دائما 
ودمتى بود​


----------



## youhnna (24 يناير 2009)

اخى وليم انت تقول يوجد انفلات اخلاقى مع الحب الاسرى
ان لم يخونك التعبير نستطيع ان نقول قد يوجد انفلات اخلاقى مع الدلع الاسرى وليس الحب الاسرى
فمن يحب اسرته او تحب اسرتها لن تفعل ما يحزنهم اويغضبهم منه او منها
ولى سؤال ارجو ان تجاوبنى عليه بصراحه
اذا خرجت مع انسانه تحبها  او تظن نفسك تحبها  فماذا يكون تصرفك معها؟
ثم ثم
اذا سمحت لك ان تقبلها او سمحت لك معها بنوع من التحرش الذى قد يبدو فى نظرك جميل فماذا ستفعل؟
واخيرا اذا اردت انت ان تقبلها (وسورى فى اللفظ) صفعتك على وجهك وقالت لك عيب يا غلس فما هو موقفك؟
ههههههههههههه  ارجو المعذره
وارجو اجابتك بصراحه  اخى الحبيب  الرب يبارك حياتك
موضوعك  سخن  مش كده  الله معك


----------



## وليم تل (24 يناير 2009)

> اخى وليم انت تقول يوجد انفلات اخلاقى مع الحب الاسرى
> ان لم يخونك التعبير نستطيع ان نقول قد يوجد انفلات اخلاقى مع الدلع الاسرى وليس الحب الاسرى
> فمن يحب اسرته او تحب اسرتها لن تفعل ما يحزنهم اويغضبهم منه او منها



شكرا اخى الحبيب يوحنا
على عودتك مرة اخرى للحوار الايجابى معنا
وصدقنى لم يخوننى التعبير فى ان كل اسرة تحب ابنائها ولكن الخطأ هنا فى اظهار هذا الحب فقد يكون 
كما انت تقول نوع من الدلع او من الممكن كبت زائد حرصا وخوفا عليهم وهذا ايضا حبا ولكنة مغلوطا لسوء
فهم اسرى وعادات قديمة عفى عليها الزمن وغير قابلة للتطور والاندماج مع عالم متفتح سربع وقد تكون اسرة
من النوع المتدين والمتزمت وتخرج منة ايضا انفلاتات اخلاقية اذا العيب هنا فى اسلوب التربية الصحيحة
وكيف نترجم حبنا لابنائنا وبناتنا باسلوب رشيد يواكب كل عصر



> ولى سؤال ارجو ان تجاوبنى عليه بصراحه
> اذا خرجت مع انسانه تحبها او تظن نفسك تحبها فماذا يكون تصرفك معها؟



طالما احبها او اظن ذلك فسيكون خروجى معها كصديق محب ممكن ان نتبادل بعض من كلمات الحب والشاعرية
ولكن بعيدا عن اى ايحائات اخرى وتكون مقابلتى فى اماكن عامة ابتعادا عن اى شبة انفرادية حماية لها اولا
وثانيا احترامى لنفسى حتى اكون بعيدا كل البعد عن الشبهات الجسدية



> اذا سمحت لك ان تقبلها او سمحت لك معها بنوع من التحرش الذى قد يبدو فى نظرك جميل فماذا ستفعل؟


بالقطع لن اسمح لنفسى بفعل هذا اولا احتراما لذاتى واحتراما للأنسانة التى وثقت فى وخرجت معى
لانى اعلم جيدا ان بدأ كذلك فسينتهى بأشياء اخرى لا يقبلها اى انسان محترم




> واخيرا اذا اردت انت ان تقبلها (وسورى فى اللفظ) صفعتك على وجهك وقالت لك عيب يا غلس فما هو موقفك؟


ان فعلت هذا وكان الرد الصفع بالقلم فهذا اقل ما استحقة لان بفعلتى هذة فقدت احترامى لنفسى 
قبل ان افقد احترامها لى وتكون هى الفائزة بأحترامها لذاتها
وارجو ان اكون جاوبتك على تساؤلاتك بكل أمانة وعلية ما زلت انتظرك بالجوار لاى تساؤل تبغية
وفى نفس الوقت ردودك على تساؤلاتنا 
ودمت بود​


----------



## RAMY_ALBAGDADY (24 يناير 2009)

يسلمو على الموضوع الشيق وعاشت الايادي​


----------



## وليم تل (24 يناير 2009)

شكرا اخى الحبيب رامى
على مجاملتك الرقيقة
ولكنى كنت اتمنى ان تشاركنا الرأى واتمنى عودتك مرة اخرى
ودمت بود​


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2009)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> اولا احيك علي موضوعك الهام جدا والجرئ​
> 
> ندخل في الموضوع بقي
> بص يا وليم الموضوع مش موضوع خروج او غيره
> ...


 
نيفين حبيبتى مفيش اى كلام ممكن ارد بيه على تعليقك الاكتر من راااااااااااااااائع

ربنا يحافظ عليك وعلى كل النبات​


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2009)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> > _*استاذى العظيم وليم اشكرك على هذا المدح الى مستحقهوش ابدا انا ببدى راى والى حدث معى *_​
> > _*واسمحلى اجاوب معك هذه الاسئلة *_​
> > _*هل جسد المرأة كاملا عورة بما فيها صوتها كما يقال ؟*_​
> >
> ...


----------



## وليم تل (26 يناير 2009)

شكرا اختى الغالية كاندى
على اهتمامك الرائع والذى اجلة حقا
ومتابعتك الموضوعية والايجابية لحوارنا هذا
وكم اتمنى ان اسمع رأيك الشخصى فى ايجابة كل من انجى ونيفين على السؤال التالى

هل جسد المرأة كاملا عورة بما فيها صوتها كما يقال ؟

حتى استطيع انا الاخر اضع وجهه نظرى بهذا الشأن وارد بمنطقية على الرائعتان انجى ونيفين
وكنت اتمنى مشاركات اخرى تعطى اجابة شافية لتلك الاسئلة ولست ادرى هل المناقشة اصبحت مملة
ام ما زلنا نهاب الدخول فى تلك الاسئلة ونفضل التوارى خلف اسوار وضعها مجتمع ذكورى مكبلة لبنات حواء
فتشجعن يا بنات المنتدى وادخلوا الحوار حتى ولو بأنتقاد وكذلك الشباب حتى نخرج بنتيجة تفيدنا جميعا
ودمتى بود​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (27 يناير 2009)

*اننا ممكن استهبل وارد تانى براى تانى 

علشان مش نقدر نزعلك اسم وليم ده غالى عندى اوى 

على اسم بابا فمقدرش ازعلة ابدا ​*


----------



## koko miro (27 يناير 2009)

_*فعلا عندك حق البنت مهما كانت تربيتها كويسة و محترمة جدا لما بتسمع اى كلمة حب او اعجاب من اى شاب بتنسى نفسها هى مين  و مابتحسش باى حاجة غير بيه لغاية ما تقع فى مشكلة و بعدها تبدا تفوق من اللى هي فيه و يا تلحق نفسها يا لأ و غالبا بيبقى لا. يلا ربنا يحافظ علينا كلنا  احنا محتاجينك قوى يا ربى يسوع ماتسبناش ابدا حتى لو احنا سبناك محتاجين حنانك و حبك اللى عمرنا ما هنلاقى زيه ابدا. *_


----------



## وليم تل (27 يناير 2009)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *اننا ممكن استهبل وارد تانى براى تانى
> 
> علشان مش نقدر نزعلك اسم وليم ده غالى عندى اوى
> 
> على اسم بابا فمقدرش ازعلة ابدا ​*



شكرا انجى لوف
على ذوقك الراقى وشرف لى ان يكون اسم والدك على اسمى
وشرف لى ان يكون لى ابنة بروعتك فى الحوار وثقتها فى نفسها
وطبعا نريد عودتك لايجابة الاسئلة التى وضعتها فى رد
ومنعا للزوغان سأعيدها مرة ثانية





> 1-
> ما معنى انعاكسة على مظهرى الخارجى فهل لو لبست الفتاة ميكرو جيب وبضى فهذا يعتبر انعكاس على عدم نقاوة قلبها ....؟
> 2- هل المحتشمة ذات الزى الورع هى فقط انعكاسة لقلب نقى.....؟
> 3- ايهما اكثر اثارة زى المرأة ام طريقة مشيتها....؟



ونحن فى انتظار عودتك بشوق حتى اكمل ردودى عليكى
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (27 يناير 2009)

koko miro قال:


> _*فعلا عندك حق البنت مهما كانت تربيتها كويسة و محترمة جدا لما بتسمع اى كلمة حب او اعجاب من اى شاب بتنسى نفسها هى مين  و مابتحسش باى حاجة غير بيه لغاية ما تقع فى مشكلة و بعدها تبدا تفوق من اللى هي فيه و يا تلحق نفسها يا لأ و غالبا بيبقى لا. يلا ربنا يحافظ علينا كلنا  احنا محتاجينك قوى يا ربى يسوع ماتسبناش ابدا حتى لو احنا سبناك محتاجين حنانك و حبك اللى عمرنا ما هنلاقى زيه ابدا. *_



شكرا كوكو مايرو
على مشاركتك معنا فى الحوار وعلى رأيك الواقعى لاحاسيس الفتاة
ولكن هل نتركها هكذا ونقول هذة احاسيسها ام هناك حل اخر
وكيف يكون ذلك نرجوا ان تمتعينا برأيك الشخصى فى كيفية حمايتها من مشاعرها
وعلية ننتظر عودتك مرة اخرى لاثمار حوارنا
ودمتى بود​


----------



## antonios123 (27 يناير 2009)

سلام و نعمة
في مشاكل كتير بتوقع البنت في الغلط بس أنا هوضح حاجة
1‏ البنت قبل ما تخرج من البيت علشان تقابل الشاب ممكن تكي عارفة هو عايز ايه بس بتقول لنفسها (انا واثقة من نفسي مية ف المية و لا يمكن أخليه يلمس شعرة مني) و هي بتخدع نفسها لأنها عارفة ان غرضه كذا و هي بتقول أنا مش هاخليه يعمل كذا طب ليه تخرجي معاه
فهي بتكون واثقة من نفسها قبل ما تقابله بس لما تقابله و يقولها كلام معسول و حب و كلمتين من الأغاني خلاص وقعت و محدش سمي عليها(أو يعمل كذا غصب عنها)فالمشكلة من أولها هي خرجت ليه?
2‏ الشباب اللي بيوقعوا في الحاجات دي بتكون العاطفة فقط اللي مسيطر عليهم و لكن الله ذي ما أعطانا القلب و المشاعر أعطانا العقل
يعني مش معني اني بحبه أروح أي مكان معاه
دا أنا ممكن أفكر بعقلي وأقابل اللي بحبه-مش علي طول-في الجامعة في اطار دراستنا مثلا و أهو قدام الناس و في النهار
‏3 أما موضوع (ما اجتمع اثنان حتي و كان الشيطان ثالثهما)
هذا ليس مسيحي
و ليس حتميا لابد أن يكون وسطهما و يوقعهما
و لكن لا يستطيع الشيطان أن يدخل وسطهما إلا إذا كانا يريدانه
فالشيطان يبحث عن الثغرة التي في الانسان ليدخل من خلالها
أما بالنسبة فهو لا يفهم أن من بين يديه هي أخته التي يجب أن يحافظ عليها مما يفعله بها


----------



## antonios123 (27 يناير 2009)

سلام و نعمة
في مشاكل كتير بتوقع البنت في الغلط بس أنا هوضح حاجة
1‏ البنت قبل ما تخرج من البيت علشان تقابل الشاب ممكن تكي عارفة هو عايز ايه بس بتقول لنفسها (انا واثقة من نفسي مية ف المية و لا يمكن أخليه يلمس شعرة مني) و هي بتخدع نفسها لأنها عارفة ان غرضه كذا و هي بتقول أنا مش هاخليه يعمل كذا طب ليه تخرجي معاه
فهي بتكون واثقة من نفسها قبل ما تقابله بس لما تقابله و يقولها كلام معسول و حب و كلمتين من الأغاني خلاص وقعت و محدش سمي عليها(أو يعمل كذا غصب عنها)فالمشكلة من أولها هي خرجت ليه?
2‏ الشباب اللي بيوقعوا في الحاجات دي بتكون العاطفة فقط اللي مسيطر عليهم و لكن الله ذي ما أعطانا القلب و المشاعر أعطانا العقل
يعني مش معني اني بحبه أروح أي مكان معاه
دا أنا ممكن أفكر بعقلي وأقابل اللي بحبه-مش علي طول-في الجامعة في اطار دراستنا مثلا و أهو قدام الناس و في النهار
‏3 أما موضوع (ما اجتمع اثنان حتي و كان الشيطان ثالثهما)
هذا ليس مسيحي
و ليس حتميا لابد أن يكون وسطهما و يوقعهما
و لكن لا يستطيع الشيطان أن يدخل وسطهما إلا إذا كانا يريدانه
فالشيطان يبحث عن الثغرة التي في الانسان ليدخل من خلالها
أما بالنسبة فهو لا يفهم أن من بين يديه هي أخته التي يجب أن يحافظ عليها مما يفعله بها
‏
و لنرتل مع داود الذي وقع في خطية الزنا قائلين
‏[بما يزكي الشاب طريقه? بحفظه إياه(نفسه) حسب كلامك(كلام الرب)]


----------



## وليم تل (27 يناير 2009)

شكرا انطونيوس 
على مشاركتك فى الحوار الهادف معنا وعلية سأرد على كل جزئية منفصلة من ردك




> 1‏ البنت قبل ما تخرج من البيت علشان تقابل الشاب ممكن تكي عارفة هو عايز ايه بس بتقول لنفسها (انا واثقة من نفسي مية ف المية و لا يمكن أخليه يلمس شعرة مني) و هي بتخدع نفسها لأنها عارفة ان غرضه كذا و هي بتقول أنا مش هاخليه يعمل كذا طب ليه تخرجي معاه
> فهي بتكون واثقة من نفسها قبل ما تقابله بس لما تقابله و يقولها كلام معسول و حب و كلمتين من الأغاني خلاص وقعت و محدش سمي عليها(أو يعمل كذا غصب عنها)فالمشكلة من أولها هي خرجت ليه?



حكاية ان البنت بتقول انها واثقة من نفسها دة شىء طبيعى من احساس الانثى بشخصيتها المستقلة
وهى لا تدرى انها غير محصنة لتلك الثقة وفى نفس الوقت مش من المنطق ان نقول لها لا تخرجى لانة
سيحدث سواء شئنا ام لم نشأ لاننا لسنا فى العصور الحجرية بل فى عالم منفتح وبدل ان تكون مقابلاتها 
فى الخفاء لماذا لا تكون بعلم الاهل مع المتابعة المستمرة بالنصح والاقناع وليس بالقهر الاستبدادى
ورغم انك لست مع خروجها ولكن رجعت مرة اخرى توافق على الخروج ولكن بشروط



> دا أنا ممكن أفكر بعقلي وأقابل اللي بحبه-مش علي طول-في الجامعة في اطار دراستنا مثلا و أهو قدام الناس و في النهار



ومن هنا اقول علينا ان نحصنها عقليا وجسمانيا ونترك لها بعد ذلك حرية الاختيار




> 2‏ الشباب اللي بيوقعوا في الحاجات دي بتكون العاطفة فقط اللي مسيطر عليهم و لكن الله ذي ما أعطانا القلب و المشاعر أعطانا العقل
> يعني مش معني اني بحبه أروح أي مكان معاه



هنا عندك حق ان النبت لازم تشغل عقلها وبالتالى مش معنى انها بتحبة تروح معاة الى اى مكان

‏3 أما موضوع (ما اجتمع اثنان حتي و كان الشيطان ثالثهما)
هذا ليس مسيحي

لست افهم اخى الحبيب وجة اعتراضك على الجملة باعتبارها شىء خارج على المسيحية
فالشيطان معنا فى كل وقت وزمان وحتى اثناء صلاتنا ونومنا ولكنة يكون متحفزا فى وقت غفلة او ضعف منا 
وما اجملها فرصة ان يجد فتاة وفتى يتبادلا المشاعر المتأججة فى مكان منعزل هنا سيقتحم خلوتهما 
دون ان يدروا لانهما فى موقف ضعف مما يشعل غرائزهما ويقع ما ليس فى الحسبان




> أما بالنسبة فهو لا يفهم أن من بين يديه هي أخته التي يجب أن يحافظ عليها مما يفعله بها



حقا ما قلت اخى الحبيب
لو كل شاب اتقى ربنا فى معاملتة مع اى فتاة بأعتبارها اخت لة وما لا يقبلة على اختة لا يقبلة عليها
لاصبحنا فى زمن كلة سلام ومحبة
وننتظر وجودك بالجوار ومتابعة مناقشتنا كما اتمنى عودتك مرة اخرى لتعطينا رأيك فى ما طرحناة من تساؤلات اخرى
ودمت بود​


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يناير 2009)

*أنا جييييييييت أخيرا ههههههه​*


> ولكن الستى معى انة من المفروض على الام ان توعى ابنتها عن اى ايدلوجية تتغير
> فى جسمها مع وصولها لسن المراهقة وتعرفها ان مكمن الخطر الحقيقى ام لا
> فأتمنى عودتك الكريمة لمناقشة هذة النقطة الحساسة والهامة
> وشكرا اختى الغالية على ايجابيتك فى الرد واطرائك الذى لا استحقة


*اسمح لى يا أخى العزيز ان أعترض أولا على أنك ذكرت أن مكمن الخطر الحقيقى يقع على التغييرات التى تحدث للبنت .. فالخطر الحقيقى سببه فى عقل الولد أو الشاب الذى ينظر للبنت نظره خاطئه وذلك لا ينفى أهمية دور الام فى توعية أبنتها دون تخويف أو تهديد حتى لا تصل بها لشخصية فاقده للثقه فى نفسها .. شخصية مهزوزه عرضه لان يسيطر عليها أى متربص .. ونفس الام التى ستربى البنت على ان تثق فى نفسها من اى خطر يواجهها فى المجتمع هى التى ستربى الشاب على ان ينظر بعين طاهرة لاى فتاه ويعاملها على أنها أخته .. وشكرا عزيزى على الموضوع الذى يحتاج لاكثر من عوده .​*


----------



## Rosetta (28 يناير 2009)

*مشكور يا وليم على الموضوع 
بجد موضوع متميز...
انا من رأيي انه ممكن البنت تخرج مع الشب لانه بكده رح يتعرفوا على بعض اكتر..يعني رح ياخدوا راحتهم اكتر بالحديث بعيدا عن الاصحاب. بس اكيد الخروج يكون بحدود .. يعني لازم يتم وضع حد لكل شي بينهم.. من حيث الحوار و المكان(يكون مكان عام مش لوحدهم) و اللبس و مدة القعدة..و كمان ما يتم تكرار القعدة .. يعني كل يوم و التاني.. 

و اهم شي الشب و البنت المتربيين تربية مسيحية مش ممكن يغلطوا .. لانه المسيح رح يكون معهم..

بعدين انا عايزة احكي على حاجة.. انه ظروف كل اتنين بيحبوا بعض بتختلف عن اي اتنين تانيين.. يعني ممكن اني احب واحد ما بقدر اشوفه في الجامعة او في الشغل او في اي مكان تاني بيجمع بيني و بينه..ايه ممكن يكون الحل..هنا الدور بيجي باختيار الحل المناسب و اللي مستحيل انه يخليني اوقع بالغلط..

و في الاخر دا رايي و ممكن ما يأيده الكل و احنا موجودين نتناقش و نستفيد من بعض.. 
و مرة تانية مشكووووور يا وليم على الموضوع
ربنا يحميك ​*


----------



## وليم تل (28 يناير 2009)

> أنا جييييييييت أخيرا ههههههه



افرحوا يا بنات وزغرطوا يا بنات وشوفوا مين نورنا دونا نبيل يا عمو   30:



> اسمح لى يا أخى العزيز ان أعترض أولا على أنك ذكرت أن مكمن الخطر الحقيقى يقع على التغييرات التى تحدث للبنت .. فالخطر الحقيقى سببه فى عقل الولد أو الشاب الذى ينظر للبنت نظره خاطئه وذلك لا ينفى أهمية دور الام فى توعية أبنتها دون تخويف أو تهديد حتى لا تصل بها لشخصية فاقده للثقه فى نفسها .. شخصية مهزوزه عرضه لان يسيطر عليها أى متربص .. ونفس الام التى ستربى البنت على ان تثق فى نفسها من اى خطر يواجهها فى المجتمع هى التى ستربى الشاب على ان ينظر بعين طاهرة لاى فتاه ويعاملها على أنها أخته .. وشكرا عزيزى على الموضوع الذى يحتاج لاكثر من عوده .



فينك دونا من زمان انا عارف المواصلات عادت تخنق بس فكيها والمرة الجاية تعالى بتاكسى :t30:
لا واية جاية مشمرة ذراعك بفيتو امريكانى زى بعضة عشان تعرفى بس انى ديمقراطى هههههههههههههه
:smi411: لانى معترض على اعتراضك لانة فعلا مكمن الخطر الحقيقى فى التغيرات التى تحدث للبنت خاصة فى بداية مرحلة المراهقة واحساسها بأشياء غريبة لم تشعر بها من قبل وغالبا تجهلها وهذا ما يجعل تأثرها سريعى لاى كلمة حلوة من شاب دون ان تدرى ما وراء تلك الكلمات وما هو الخطر الذى قد يحدث بسبب اتخراطها فى ذلك 
وهذا هو واجب الام النصح والارشاد وتوضيح حقيقة تلك التغيرات وتوعيتها بكيفية الحفاظ دائما على عفتها
وفى ردك تذكرت رأى اخ غالى فى موضوع لية اعتراضا على سؤالى للفتاة والمفروض اسئل الفتى وشبة ذلك بحرامى الشنطة وانى سبت الحرامى ومسكت فى الفتاة عشان سابت الشنطة مفتوحة وفعلا كان لازم اعاتب الفتاة لان الحرامى عارف من الاول ان دة غلط وممكن يتحبس كمان بسببة ولو البنت ما كانتش فاتحة الشنطة ومتبتة عليها بأيدها وأسنانها عمرة ما كان يقدر يسرقها ولا اية دونا ..........؟؟!!
اما بالنسبة لعقل الولد ونظرتة للأنثى فهى منذ ان وجدت حواء وهناك اسر تنصح شبابها وهناك اخرى تتباهى 
بان ابنها فلانتينوا عصرة واوانة وبتموت فية البنات ههههههههههههههههههههه
فالمشكلة هنا فى ثقافة مغلوطة متوارثة بأحقية الشباب بأن يفعل ما يحلوا لة والبنت الملامة دائما فى كل شىء
وبالتالى كان من الاجدر بنا انا نهتم بالبنت وبتوعيتها واعطائها حصانة من افكار ومراوغات الشباب
وفى نفس الوقت نعطى رسالة للشاب بأن ما لا ترضاة على اختك لا ترضاة على بنات الناس
وفى انتظارك دائما بالجوار والمرة الجاية التاكسى على حسابى ههههههههههههههههه
ودمتى بود​


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2009)

*ادينى  جيت بتاكسى ا المره دى بس هو مستنيك بره تحاسبه هههههههه
ممكن اسالك ليه اعتبرت ان الوقوع فى الخطأ  سببه انثوى فقط ولا ده على اعتبار ان الخطيئه كلمه مؤنثه  ؟؟
وليه اعتبرت ان الخطأ فى التربيه والنظره الذكوريه الخانقه فى المجتمع شىء مسلم به ووصلت لحد أنك لا تعتبره خطأ يحتاج لاصلاح أوعلى الاقل نقد يشار اليه!!!!!.
لا يصح ابدا ان نهتم بتربية البنت ثم   نحملها نتاج اى شى يحدث دون القيام بدورنا مع الولد والامثله الحيه كثيره من حولنا لشباب مثال للتربيه الجميله بكل ما فى الكلمه من معنى جميل .. شباب تربى وتعلم كيف يحترم كل البنات .. ويتعامل معهم على انهم اخوته 
صدقنى يا اخى انها عمله واحده ذات وجهان لا يصح تلميع ناحيه وجعلها براقه وترك الجهه الاخرى تعانى الصد أ 
ومتنساش تحاسب التاكسى العداد بيعد وانت حر هههههههه ​*


----------



## وليم تل (28 يناير 2009)

حقا رد روز
الشكر واجب لك انتى لتشريفك لنا ومشاركتك حواراتنا بايجابية
وانا معك فى رأيك لانة من الاستحالة ان نمنع مقابلات بين الفتى والفتاة لاننا فى هذا كمن يخبط رأسة فى تلمود من الصخر ولكننا نقول تخرج وهى محصنة وعلى دراية كاملة بكل شىء ممكن يؤثر على مشاعرها واين مكمن الخطورة وكيف تستطيع ان تحافظ على نفسها وعفتها كما لم نشترط نوعية اماكن اللقائات ولكن المهم الا تكون انفرادية حيث يتواجد الشيطان دائما فى غفلة لا شعورية منا كما لم اشترط زيا معايا فهذة حريتها الخاصة
ولكن لى تعليق بسيط على مقولة فى ردك ارجو قبولها بصدر رحب وهى



> و اهم شي الشب و البنت المتربيين تربية مسيحية مش ممكن يغلطوا .. لانه المسيح رح يكون معهم..


هنا ما فيش حاجة اسمها مش ممكن يغلطوا لانها نفس بشرية وهى امارة بالسوء وكلنا فى لحظة ضعف لا شعورية بنغلط مهما كان تدينا وتربيتنا وحقيقى المسيح معانا لكنة وضعنا على الطريق وعلمنا كيف نطرق طريق الصلاح وترك لنا حرية السلوك فى الخطأ او الصواب وبالتالى سيكون هناك الجزاء
واتمنى عودتك مرة اخرى لمناقشتنا فى تساؤلات عدة لم تذكريها فى ردك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (28 يناير 2009)

> ادينى جيت بتاكسى ا المره دى بس هو مستنيك بره تحاسبه هههههههه


اوك دونا منورانا وحاسبى التاكسى وبعدين احاسبك وابقى قابلينى هههههههههههههههه



> ممكن اسالك ليه اعتبرت ان الوقوع فى الخطأ سببه انثوى فقط ولا ده على اعتبار ان الخطيئه كلمه مؤنثه ؟؟


لو كنتى بتشربى زى شوب قهوة كل يوم اول ما تصحى من النوم ما كنتيش سألتى هذا السؤال
لاننى لم أقول ان الخطأ سببة انثوى بل قلت بالحرف الواحد ان الضرر سيقع على الانثى وليس الشاب 
وأنة لابد من اعطائها حرية مكفولة بتحصين علمى وتربوى يحميها من مراوغة الشاب وانها لو حافظت على شنطتها كويس ما كانش الحرامى اللى هو الشاب سرقها



> وليه اعتبرت ان الخطأ فى التربيه والنظره الذكوريه الخانقه فى المجتمع شىء مسلم به ووصلت لحد أنك لا تعتبره خطأ يحتاج لاصلاح أوعلى الاقل نقد يشار اليه!!!!!.


بالعكس قلتة فى ردى الاخير برسالة موجهه للشاب بأن اللى ما ترضاهوش على اختك ما ترضاهوش على بنت الناس وهذا معناة ان ما يفعلة الشاب هو خطأ وخطأ جسيم مثل الحرامى لما بيسرق مش عارف انة ها يدخل السجن ولكنة بيسرق يبقى نعمل اية نسيبة يسرق ولا نحافظ احنا كمان على حاجتنا لاننا اللى ها نكون مضرورين وبعدها مش ها نقدر نقول المجتمع خلى الحرامى يسرق لية ولا اية دونا...؟!



> والامثله الحيه كثيره من حولنا لشباب مثال للتربيه الجميله بكل ما فى الكلمه من معنى جميل .. شباب تربى وتعلم كيف يحترم كل البنات .. ويتعامل معهم على انهم اخوته
> صدقنى يا اخى انها عمله واحده ذات وجهان لا يصح تلميع ناحيه وجعلها براقه وترك الجهه الاخرى تعانى الصد أ


انا معاكى دونا هناك امثلة كثيرة من البنات والولاد على اعلى مستوى من التربية والاخلاق ولكننا هنا نهتم بالامثلة السيئة فقط لنحترس منهم ودوما نحاول تصحيح الاخطاء فقط زى ما قال رب المجد السماء تفرح بخاطىء واحد يتوب اكثر من 99 بارا لا يحتاجون للتوبة
وحقا الفتى والفتاة وجهان لعملة واحدة ومن هذة المناقشة نحاول تلميعهم وصقلهم بالمعرفة الحقيقية حتى لا يصدأ احدهما ولا اية دونا.........؟!
وفى انتظارك ايضا والتاكسى علية برضة وابقى قابلينى هههههههههههههههههه
ودمتى بود​


----------



## max mike (29 يناير 2009)

*لأنه للأسف مفيش ضمير ولا فى خوف من ربنا

شكرا على الموضوع المميز ده*


----------



## وليم تل (29 يناير 2009)

> لأنه للأسف مفيش ضمير ولا فى خوف من ربنا
> 
> شكرا على الموضوع المميز ده



شكرا مايكل مايك
على تشريفك لحوارنا
ولكن كنت اتمنى ان توضح تلك المقولة هل هى على البنت ام الولد ام الاثنان
وان تتناقش معنا فى كيفية الحل
وعلية ننتظر عودتك للحوار فكن بالجوار دائما
ودمت بود​


----------



## max mike (29 يناير 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا مايكل مايك
> على تشريفك لحوارنا
> ولكن كنت اتمنى ان توضح تلك المقولة هل هى على البنت ام الولد ام الاثنان
> وان تتناقش معنا فى كيفية الحل
> ...





*الأثنين غلطانين
البنت غلطانة انها تخرج مع واحد متعرفوش ولا ليها اى صلة بيه غير انهم اصدقاء وبس وده مش مبرر عشان تخرج معاه

والولد غلطان انه يخرج مع واحدة ميعرفهاش حرام عليه بنت الناس هو لو معاه أخت هيرضالها كده

سلام  ونعمة*


----------



## وليم تل (29 يناير 2009)

مايكل مايك قال:


> *الأثنين غلطانين
> البنت غلطانة انها تخرج مع واحد متعرفوش ولا ليها اى صلة بيه غير انهم اصدقاء وبس وده مش مبرر عشان تخرج معاه
> 
> والولد غلطان انه يخرج مع واحدة ميعرفهاش حرام عليه بنت الناس هو لو معاه أخت هيرضالها كده
> ...



شكرا مايكل 
على عودتك الايجابية معنا للمشاركة ولكن اكيد طالما خرجوا مع بعض يبقى عارفين بعض
سواء من الجامعة او الجيران او الكنيسة .................الخ
فهل افهم من رأيك انك ضد خروج البنت مع الولد ولا اية رأيك..............؟!
واذا قلت يخرجوا طيب تنصحهم بأية 
ودمت بود​


----------



## max mike (30 يناير 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا مايكل
> على عودتك الايجابية معنا للمشاركة ولكن اكيد طالما خرجوا مع بعض يبقى عارفين بعض
> سواء من الجامعة او الجيران او الكنيسة .................الخ
> فهل افهم من رأيك انك ضد خروج البنت مع الولد ولا اية رأيك..............؟!
> ...




*انا ضد خروج البنت مع الولد طول ما يعرفوش بعض

لان معرفة الجامعة او الجيران او الكنيسة مع احترامى للكنيسة بس ده بيكون فى اطار محدود او الظروف هى اللى فرضت كده طول ما بيدرسوا مع بعض او او

لكن برده دى وسط ناس لكن انهم يخرجوا مع بعض لوحدهم ويقابلوا بعض فى مكان بعيد عن الناس زى الجامعة والكنيسة ووووووووو

ده اكبر غلط انا ضد الموضوع ده  سلام ونعمة*


----------



## وليم تل (30 يناير 2009)

مايكل مايك قال:


> *انا ضد خروج البنت مع الولد طول ما يعرفوش بعض
> 
> لان معرفة الجامعة او الجيران او الكنيسة مع احترامى للكنيسة بس ده بيكون فى اطار محدود او الظروف هى اللى فرضت كده طول ما بيدرسوا مع بعض او او
> 
> ...



شكرا اخى الحبيب مايكل
على عودتك للمشاركة مرة اخرى
ومع احترامى الشديد لوجهه نظرك ورأيك ولكن لى ملحوظة اليست الجامعة والكنيسة 
مكان عام اذا لم الخوف من اللقاء داخلها طالما كان لقاءا محترما بين اصدقاء واخوة
وبالتالى ما هى الاماكن التى ترجحها لتلك اللقائات ام انك ترفضها من الاساس
وفى هذة الحالة صعب جدا لاننا فى مجتمعات غير منغلقة ويعتبر ضرب من المستحيل
كما انة يعتبر قيود فى حرية كل من الشاب والفتاة
وكم نتمنى متابعتك دائما معنا فكن بالجوار
ودمت بود​


----------



## وليم تل (30 يناير 2009)

اعتقد انة ان اوان الرد على اجابات انجى ونيفين على تساؤلاتى
خاصة وان من تفضل بمشاركتنا الحوار لم يحاول ان يتطرق لتلك التساؤلات الواقعية
قد يكون خوفا من التبحر فى اشياء صعب التبحر فيها او قد يكون نوعا من الافلاس الحوارى




> انجى لوف
> هل جسد المرأة كاملا عورة بما فيها صوتها كما يقال ؟
> 
> المراة انسان والمسيح له المجد قال
> ...







> نيفين رمزى
> - هل جسد المرأة كاملا عورة بما فيها صوتها كما يقال ؟
> 
> 
> ...



حقا ما قلتما احبائى انجى ونيفين
ان جسد الانسان خلق على صورة اللة ومثالة وهذا ليس معناة ان ليس بة عورة كما ذكرتما فى رديكما
خاصة وان كلمة عورة تطلق على للاماكن التى تثير الشهوة وسنعطى مثالا على ذلك
عندما خلق اللة ادم ثم حواء من ضلعة كانا يتجولا فى جنة عدن عراة وبحرية كاملة دون الخزى من اى عورة بهما
ولكن عندما اكلا من شجرة معرفة الخير والشر هنا حدث تغير كامل لنظرة كل منهما لانفسهما وبحثوا عن مكان يتوارون خلفة خجلا من عوراتهما عندما ناداهما رب المجد
ومن هنا نقول ونقر انة توجد عورات بهما ومنذ قديم الازل يهتم بتغطية تلك العورات حتى قبل ان تظهر الملابس الحديثة وهنا قد يتعجب البعض من اهتمامى بذلك والحديث عنة واقول انة بقصد ان اصل بكم لشىء هام
نتحدث عنة جميعا وهو زى المرأة وانة لابد ان يكون محتشما لان جسدها هو هيكل اللة وما زاد اهتما الاخر بالحجاب والخمار واخيرا النقاب الاسود وبدأ احبتى من الشباب المسيحى يعترض على الفتاة المسيحية فى ملبسها باعتبارها اصبحت سافرة وسط تلك التقاليع المرسلة لنا عبر افكار هميونية من شبة الجزيرة العربية وبلاد فارس واصبحنا نحمل الفتاة اكثر كثيرا من طاقتها محاولين بتفكير ذكورى متعجرف ان نزيد تكبيلها اكثر واكثر
ومن هنا اقول ليس بالزى وحدة تحدث النظرة الشهوانية لان الاهم هو مكنون تلك الانسانة وتصرفاتها التى تنم عن اخلاقها وايضا تلك النظرة الذكورية التى لا تهاب ربها وتتورع عن النظرة الخبيثة بأدعاء كاذب وهو زى المرأة
ويتناسوا قول رب المجد......... من نظر لأمرة بعينية ليشتهيها فلقد زنى بها فى قلبة
ودمتم بود​


----------



## max mike (31 يناير 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا اخى الحبيب مايكل
> على عودتك للمشاركة مرة اخرى
> ومع احترامى الشديد لوجهه نظرك ورأيك ولكن لى ملحوظة اليست الجامعة والكنيسة
> مكان عام اذا لم الخوف من اللقاء داخلها طالما كان لقاءا محترما بين اصدقاء واخوة
> ...



*
انا مش ضد انهم يتقابلوا فى الجامعة او الكنيسة او اى مكان مليان بالناس

انا ضد انهم يطلعوا مع بعض بس زى مثلا يروحوا يقعدوا قاعدة هادية لوحدهم او مثلا يتمشوا على الكورنيش وووووووووو الى آخره ده اكبر غلط

لكن الجامعة والكنيسة عادى خااااااااااااااااااااااااااالص*


----------



## العجايبي (31 يناير 2009)

*موضوعك جميل جداااااااااااا ياوليم

بس انت لو فكرت ان البنات هما بيجيبهم الوكسه لاسرتهم يبقى اعمل زى ماعمله العرب كان بياخد بنته ويدفنها وهى حيه

لييييييييييييه ماتقولش الاهل سبب ليييييه تلاقى الاب عمال يتعب ويشتغل ويجى ينام وامها مش فاضيلها عمال تتكلم مع دى ومع دى او عندها اجتماعات مش فاااضية

البنات اتغيره دلوقتى ايام زمان كانوااا طيييبين دلوقتى لا يبعواا ويشترواا فيك

على فكرة الاحداث الاغتصاب والحاجات دى بتحصل للبنت بعيدة عن ربناااااااااا
وبتحصل اكثر من الجانب التانى لكن مش عندنا

ولو عااوز تمنع الحاجات دى  اعمل مدرسة للبنات ومدرسة للولاد ولبس البنات حجاب وريح دمااغك​*


----------



## وليم تل (31 يناير 2009)

مايكل مايك قال:


> *
> انا مش ضد انهم يتقابلوا فى الجامعة او الكنيسة او اى مكان مليان بالناس
> 
> انا ضد انهم يطلعوا مع بعض بس زى مثلا يروحوا يقعدوا قاعدة هادية لوحدهم او مثلا يتمشوا على الكورنيش وووووووووو الى آخره ده اكبر غلط
> ...



شكرا اخى الحبيب مايكل مايك
على متاعبتك القيمة لحواراتنا وعلى رأيك السديد
وكم اتمنى ان تتناقش معنا فى التساؤلات التى طرحت
وكن دائما بالجوار معنا
ودمت بود​


----------



## وليم تل (31 يناير 2009)

شكرا اخى الحبيب العجايبى
على مشاركتك معنا الحوار




> بس انت لو فكرت ان البنات هما بيجيبهم الوكسه لاسرتهم يبقى اعمل زى ماعمله العرب كان بياخد بنته ويدفنها وهى حيه



بالقطع لم افكر فى ذلك مطلقا ولا تنسى ان البنت زى الولد ما هيش كمالة عدد
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه




> لييييييييييييه ماتقولش الاهل سبب ليييييه تلاقى الاب عمال يتعب ويشتغل ويجى ينام وامها مش فاضيلها عمال تتكلم مع دى ومع دى او عندها اجتماعات مش فاااضية



بالقطع الاهل لهم دور اساسى خاصة الام فى تعليم بنتها وتحصينها




> البنات اتغيره دلوقتى ايام زمان كانوااا طيييبين دلوقتى لا يبعواا ويشترواا فيك



صدقنى ما ذكرتة ينطبق على قلة اما الغالبية بخير ولكنهم فى حاجة لحصانة من غدر الزمن




> على فكرة الاحداث الاغتصاب والحاجات دى بتحصل للبنت بعيدة عن ربناااااااااا
> وبتحصل اكثر من الجانب التانى لكن مش عندنا



اخى الحبيب لم نذكر فى حواراتنا على تلك الاشياء من الجانب اخر ام من جانبنا
لان ما يهمنا هو كيف نتلاشى ذلك ونحاول قدر استطاعتنا تقليلة او منعة او على الاقل نتحاشاة




> ولو عااوز تمنع الحاجات دى اعمل مدرسة للبنات ومدرسة للولاد ولبس البنات حجاب وريح دمااغك



بالقطع فصل الجنسين ليس حلا لانة رجعى ولا يصلح فى هذا الزمن
كما ان الحجاب الظاهرى ليس من شيمنا ولكن كل ما اتمنى الوصول الية كيف نحجب البنت داخليا
وهذا لا يتأتى الا بأن تتعلم كل النواحى الخاصة بها ومكمن الخطر وكيف تتجنبة وهذا هو دور الام
ونتمنى دوام تواجدك معنا بالجوار لمتابعتنا لحواراتنا وتساؤلاتنا ولا تحرمنا من رأيك
ودمت بود​


----------



## antonios123 (31 يناير 2009)

سلام و نعمة
يا جماعة احنا مش بنقول حرام خروج البنت مع الولد و لا الكتاب بيقول لأ لأن الكتاب بيقول ان احنا اخوات و في تعاليم كتير للي يقرا
و لكن المثل بيقول
‏[حرص حرص و لا تخون]
فالنصايح اللي قدموها اخواتي الأعضاء للحرص و مش معناها ان اي خروجة وحشة
ولكن الي اختي الغالية و الي أخي العزيز
حرصوا و لا تخونوا
و الرب يحفظكم في المسيح


----------



## go love (31 يناير 2009)

اولا بجد احب مش احيك على الموضوع فقط لا
 ارئك فى اى موضوع بتدخل في
 انا  بكون متفق معاك وبتعجبنى اوى لغة الحوار معاك 
فيشرفنى انى اقول راي فى موضوعك المهم جدا لانة بيخص اخواتى

بص انا مش هتكلم عن اسباب التربيا او النشئة او المجتمع لا
انا هتكلم عن سبابين اقولك فيهم  انا كشاب بشوف هي بتتنازل لي 
من وجهة نظري
الســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن
 عامل مهم اوى سوء كانت صغيرة بتكون فى مرحلة المرهقة فطبعا الممنوع مرغوب وبتسمع حكايات ورويات والافلام الهندى اللي كلها رومانسية والاغانى 
  كل دة  بيحرك  غريزتها وبيخليها نفسها تعيش الاغنية الهندية
ومش بس المرهقة لا
حتى البنت اللي بتكون سنها كبر بتحس انها بدات تفقد جمالها او بتخاف القطار يفتها فبتحاول تنزل عشان تلاقى اى راكب يركب معاها فى....
 وكل متكبر كل ما  التفكير بيزيد اكتر والغريزة بتكون اقوي
*موصفات فارس الاحلام*
كمان عارف البنت بسبب ان هما عرفين العريس هو اللي بيتقدم وهو اللي بيختار دة بيكون سبب رائيسى فى انها تقول لنفسها مواصفات فارس احلامى ممكن متجليش او مش هما دول اللي بيتقدمو وطبعا مع تقدم السن او حتى فى اى سن 
البنت بتحاول تختار من اللي بيحاول يتعرفو عليها عشان دول بيكونو كتير اوى وكلهم بيكونو ولاد من الاخر شباب جامد 
اول حاجة سن الشاب اللي بيدور يعلق فى البنات 
1-سن مناسب وبيكون من سنها 
2-شكلة مناسب
3- طريقتة شيك جدا
4-موروش غير الكلام الحلو ( فاضى طبعا) 
فدة بيخلى البنت تتشد لى
تيجى عند الشاب اللي هيجلها من الباب 
خلينا صرحة
هتلاقى فرق السن مبينو ومبنها 10 سنين او اكتر كمان
لان عقبال مالشاب يكون مؤهل للجواز وطبعا مش هندخل على سبب تاخر اعمار الجواز فى زمنا دة
 لانها سبب رئيسى
فدة  بيكون عكس  الشاب المروشن اللي فى خيالات البنات

ماذا تريد البنت من الشاب عند خروجها معه ؟؟
عايزة تلاقى نفســـــها والمشكلة بدل متلاقيها بتخسرها

لماذا لم تتعظ من القصص التي تسمعها من غيرها ؟؟
عشان عايزة تجرب بنفسها والممنوع  دايما مرغوب

لماذا تنخدع من كلام الشاب المعسول ؟؟
عشان هى جواها نفسها فى الكلام المعسول
هل هي بدون 

اخلاق ؟؟
طبعا لا صدقنى زى مانت قلت بتكون بنت كنيسة وخادمة بس البنت دايما بتميل وبتضعف وسعات بتسيب نفسها للمشاعر تاخدها 
ام فاقدة الحب ؟؟
اكيـــــــد

تحياتـــــــــــى ليك بجد  على مجهود اكثر من مليون رائع
متابـــعـــــــــ


​


----------



## وليم تل (31 يناير 2009)

antonios123 قال:


> سلام و نعمة
> يا جماعة احنا مش بنقول حرام خروج البنت مع الولد و لا الكتاب بيقول لأ لأن الكتاب بيقول ان احنا اخوات و في تعاليم كتير للي يقرا
> و لكن المثل بيقول
> ‏[حرص حرص و لا تخون]
> ...



شكرا انطونيوس
على مشاركتك الجميلة معنا
وبالقطع نحن لسنا ضد خروج الفتاة مع الفتى لانها ستخرج شئنا ام ابينا
كما اننا لا نقول حرص ولا تخونش ولكن نقول تحصنى جيدا بالمعرفة قبل ان تخرجى
واجعلى اماكن اللقاء بأختيارك انتى وليس هو وتكون اماكن عامة
ونتمنى وجودك معنا بالجوار للاجابة على تساؤلاتنا المطروحة 
ودمت بود​


----------



## وليم تل (31 يناير 2009)

> اولا بجد احب مش احيك على الموضوع فقط لا
> ارئك فى اى موضوع بتدخل في
> انا بكون متفق معاك وبتعجبنى اوى لغة الحوار معاك
> فيشرفنى انى اقول راي فى موضوعك المهم جدا لانة بيخص اخواتى



شكرا اخى الحبيب جو
على تفضلك بالمشاركة فى الحوار معنا وشكرا على اطرائك الذى لا استحقة 




> بص انا مش هتكلم عن اسباب التربيا او النشئة او المجتمع لا
> انا هتكلم عن سبابين اقولك فيهم انا كشاب بشوف هي بتتنازل لي
> من وجهة نظري
> الســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـن
> ...



حقا اخى الحبيب انا معك واؤيدك فى كل ما ذكرتة بخصوص السن ومواصفات فتى الاحلام ورغبات الفتاة
ونحن هنا لسنا ضدها فى تصرفاتها ورغباتها فهذا حقها ولكننا نتناقش كيف تستطيع ان تمارس حقها 
وتحقق رغباتها دون ان تخسر ذاتها وتستحق فعلا ان تكون ابنة للمسيح ولقد طرحنا فى مناقشاتنا 
مجموعة من التساؤلات وعلية اتمنى عودتك مرة اخرى لابداء رأيك القيم فيها بصفتك شاب



> ماذا تريد البنت من الشاب عند خروجها معه ؟؟
> عايزة تلاقى نفســـــها والمشكلة بدل متلاقيها بتخسرها



بالقطع لا نستطيع ان ننكر حقها فى ذلك وعلية برأيك ما هو الحل حتى لا تخسر نفسها




> لماذا لم تتعظ من القصص التي تسمعها من غيرها ؟؟
> عشان عايزة تجرب بنفسها والممنوع دايما مرغوب



حقا فى الغالب الممنوع مرغوب وحتى تستطيع اثبات ذاتها تفضل التجربة بنفسها
ولكن بما انها اخت لنا فكيف برأيك نحصنها قبل دخول تجربتها




> لماذا تنخدع من كلام الشاب المعسول ؟؟
> عشان هى جواها نفسها فى الكلام المعسول



وحقا من منا لا يحب ولا ينجذب للكلام المعسول ولكن المهم كيف تتحاشى ما بعد الكلام وتتجنبة..؟!




> هل هي بدون
> 
> اخلاق ؟؟
> طبعا لا صدقنى زى مانت قلت بتكون بنت كنيسة وخادمة بس البنت دايما بتميل وبتضعف وسعات بتسيب نفسها للمشاعر تاخدها
> ...



وكيف نجعلها تشعر بالحب الذى تأملة دون ان تخسر ذاتها.....؟!
وعلية نتمنى وجودك بالجوار دائما ومناقشاتنا فى تساؤلاتنا المطروحة حتى نصل بأختنا الى بر الامان
ودمت بود​


----------



## max mike (1 فبراير 2009)

*ياجماعة احنا مش بنقول انه حرام ولا خطية

لكن برده الحرص واجب

افرض مثلا البنت خرجت مع ولد فى مكان عام غير الكنيسة او الجامعة او ........... ألخ

مثلا طلعوا يتمشوا مع بعض فى مكان هادى وحد شاف البنت دى وقال لاهلها هيبقى ايه منظر البنت دى قدام اهلها لان الصداقة مش كفاية انهم يخرجوا مع بعض


لان لو الصداقة كفاية كان اى ولد يعرف بنت طلعوا اتمشوا مع بعض لكن مش القضية
*


----------



## micha sam (1 فبراير 2009)

اشكرك على هذا الموضوع ......زاشكر الجميع على هذة الافكار......
ولكن لابن ان نتذكر ايتين :
( الخطية ) طرحت كثيرين جرحى وكل قتلاها اقوياء
...............................     ولكن لانخاف.............مع المسيح  "  بدونى لاتقدروا ان تفعلوا شئ "


----------



## وليم تل (1 فبراير 2009)

مايكل مايك قال:


> *ياجماعة احنا مش بنقول انه حرام ولا خطية
> 
> لكن برده الحرص واجب
> 
> ...



شكرا اخى الحبيب مايكل مايك
على عودتك للحوار مرة اخرى ومن غير زعل جلت منك هذة المرة
لاننا لا نتكلم على خروج الفتى والفتاة خوفا من معرفة الاهل لاننا هنا بنحاول ان نشارك الاهل
بأيجابية حرة فى عدم كبت حرية الفتاة واعطائها استقلالية ذاتية مع تحصينها وارشادها الحيد
كما اننا نتكلم عن التطورات التى تحدث بعد اللقائات وما ينتج عنها فقدان البنت ذاتها
وكيف تتعلم ان تتجنب ذلك ودور الام ايضا فى هذا التعلم
وننتظرك دائما مشاركا معنا ومرحبا بك بالجوار
ودمت بود


----------



## وليم تل (1 فبراير 2009)

micha sam قال:


> اشكرك على هذا الموضوع ......زاشكر الجميع على هذة الافكار......
> ولكن لابن ان نتذكر ايتين :
> ( الخطية ) طرحت كثيرين جرحى وكل قتلاها اقوياء
> ...............................     ولكن لانخاف.............مع المسيح  "  بدونى لاتقدروا ان تفعلوا شئ "



شكرا اخى الحبيب ميكا
على مشاركتك معنا وحقا ان المسيح معنا
ولكنة ترك لنا الاختيار بين طريق الصلاح وطريق الشر
وعلية نحن هنا نتناقش كيف نتجنب طريق الشر
وكم اتمنى عودتك مرة اخرى للحوار معنا وابداء رأيك
خاصة وانى اجد كثير من الشباب بدأوا مشاركتنا بعد هروب بنات المنتدى من الحوار
ههههههههههههههههههههه
ونأمل تواجدك الدائم معنا بالجوار
ودمت بود


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (2 فبراير 2009)

موضوع ممتاز يا ويليام رغم انى لم اقرأه بالكامل لضيق الوقت ولكن للاسف ما ذكرته يحدث 

هناك عناصر كثيرة مسؤلة يمكن تلخيصها فى التالى :

- افتقاد البنت الى الحنان والمحبة (عنصر قوى التأثير)
افتقاد البنت الى الحنان والمحبة بين اهلها ومعارفها فتبحث عن المحبة والحنان مع شاب يعطيها كلام معسول وحب زائف 

- الدور السلبى للافلام المصرية (عنصر قوى التأثير)
الدور السلبى الذى تلعبه الافلام المصرية التى تثير مشاعر الشباب والفتيات وتظهر ان العلاقة والخروج بين الشاب والفتاة شىء عادى وتركز على مفهوم فى منتهى الخطورة ان الفتاة الراقية متحررة وتخرج مع الشاب بدون وجود علاقة رسمية دون اى مشكلة, وتكمن خطورة هذا المفهوم ان غالبية البنات تتمثل بالفتاة الراقية بالتالى يثبت فى ذهنها وذهننا جميعا هذا المفهوم الخاطىء

- الاهل (عنصر قوى التأثير) :
عدم متابعة الاهل للبنت وعدم وجود حوار دائم ومنتظم بين الاهل وبين بناتهم 
وتربيتهم بطريقة غير صحيحة مثل استخدام العنف ولغة الاوامر فى تربيتهم او الاهمال وعدم الاهتمام 

- تأثير المحيطين بها (عنصر متوسط التأثير) :
اخلاق اصدقائها فى الدراسة او العمل او الجيران ومدى تأثيرهم عليها 

وتأثير المحيطين بها عنصر متوسط التأثير لانها اذا كانت مبنية بشكل صحيح وقوي من الداخل لن تتأثر من الخارج


وفعلا موضوع مهم ونشعر به كل يوم سواء كان بشكل مسموع او مرئى 
متميز كالمعتاد يا ويليم


----------



## micha sam (2 فبراير 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا اخى الحبيب ميكا
> على مشاركتك معنا وحقا ان المسيح معنا
> ولكنة ترك لنا الاختيار بين طريق الصلاح وطريق الشر
> وعلية نحن هنا نتناقش كيف نتجنب طريق الشر
> ...



اشكرك على اهتمامك بالرد  .... 
..........30:على فكرة انا عضو جديد فى المنتدى واشكركم على استضافتى


----------



## وليم تل (2 فبراير 2009)

extreemfxtrader قال:


> موضوع ممتاز يا ويليام رغم انى لم اقرأه بالكامل لضيق الوقت ولكن للاسف ما ذكرته يحدث
> 
> شكرا اخى الحبيب اكستريم
> 
> ...



واخيرا وليس اخرا شكرا على حوارك الايجابى معنا مع تمنياتنا بوجودك بالجوار دائما

ومتابعة تساؤلاتنا والتكرم بالرد عليها

ودمت بود


----------



## وليم تل (2 فبراير 2009)

micha sam قال:


> اشكرك على اهتمامك بالرد  ....
> ..........30:على فكرة انا عضو جديد فى المنتدى واشكركم على استضافتى



حقا اخى الحبيب الشكر يعود لصحبة وهو انت
لمشاركتك معنا هذا الحوار واهلا بك اخا غاليا فى منتداك 
ووسط اخواتك نتقابل ونتشارك بمحبة الاهيه خالصة
وكن معنا بالجوار دائما
مودتى​


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (2 فبراير 2009)

*
شكرا اخى الحبيب اكستريم
على مشاركتك الحوار معنا رغم ضيق وقتك حتى يتثنى لنا الاستفادة من ارائك القيمة* *
شكرا لك اخى الحبيب على هذة المجاملة الرقيقة فانا الذى استفيد من ارائك القيمة انت اكبر منى ب 13 سنة (لسة واخد بالى النهردا من المعلومة دى  ) بالتالى لديك خبرة كبيرة فى الحياة اكثر منى
*
*اعتقد مع توفر الحنان والمحبة بين الاهل ومعارفها فأنها ستبحث ايضا عن حنان اخر وحب اخر 
من الجنس الاخر لانها طبيعة انسانية وهى ميل كل جنس للاخر بغض النظر عن افتقادها او عدم 
افتقادها للحب الاسرى وعلية نحن هنا لا نحجب عنها هذا الشعور ولكننا نحاول ان نكون معها فى 
كل مشاعرها محاولين ان نصل بها لبر الامان دون ان تخسر ذاتها وبالتالى نبحث عن حلول لتجنب 
الاثار السيئة لتبادل تلك المشاعر وننتظر ردك فى ذلك*
*
الاختلاف فى الرأى لا يفسد من الود قضية
اختلف معك اخى الحبيب ويليم  
بديهي انجذاب الطرفين الرجل والمرأة وبمعدله الطبيعي لا مشكلة فية ولكن عندما تفقد البنت الحنان والمحبة الكافية بين اسرتها ومعارفها واصدقائها تكون اكثر احتياجاً للكلمة الرقيقة ولشخص يعطيها اهتمام وحنان بالتالى تكون صيد سهل


**هنا ايضا نحن لا نمنع او نعترض على خروج الفتاة ونقول هذة حريتها واستقلالها بذاتها سواء 
بمحاولة تقليد ما يحدث فى الافلام او المسلسلات او غيرها ولكننا نحذر من خطورة المقابلات 
الفردية خارج النطاق العام وما سبنتج عنها من اثار سلبية قد تفقد الفتاة بسببها كينونتها الانثوية* 

*خروج الفتاة مع خطيبها او قريبها او لوحدها لا مشكلة فية ولكن خروج الفتاة مع شخص لا يربطها به اى علاقة رسمية يضر بسمعتها ويعرضها للمخاطر 
حتى لو فى اماكن عامة ففكرة خروج الفتاة مع شاب ليس قريبها ولا خطيبها سيضر سمعتها وخاصة فى مجتمعنا الشرقى 

**




*


----------



## go love (3 فبراير 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا اخى الحبيب جو
> على تفضلك بالمشاركة فى الحوار معنا وشكرا على اطرائك الذى لا استحقة
> 
> 
> ...





وليم تل قال:


> ​


تحياتــــــــــــــــى وتقديرى​[/size]


----------



## وليم تل (4 فبراير 2009)

> شكرا لك اخى الحبيب على هذة المجاملة الرقيقة فانا الذى استفيد من ارائك القيمة انت اكبر منى ب 13 سنة (لسة واخد بالى النهردا من المعلومة دى  ) بالتالى لديك خبرة كبيرة فى الحياة اكثر منى


​
شكرا اخى الحبيب اكستريم
على عودتك للمشاركة الايجابية معنا
وحقا ان فرق السن بيننا كبير بمعنى وجود فتى او فتاة مراهقة بين تلك الفترة
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ولكن السن ليس شرطا ليكون الرأى صائب فلكل منا رأى وتجربة تختلف عن الاخر وقد تكون اصوبا فى اشياء 
والعكس بالعكس وعلية فلنقول عنة حوار متفاعل بين الاجيال​



> الاختلاف فى الرأى لا يفسد من الود قضية
> اختلف معك اخى الحبيب ويليم
> بديهي انجذاب الطرفين الرجل والمرأة وبمعدله الطبيعي لا مشكلة فية ولكن عندما تفقد البنت الحنان والمحبة الكافية بين اسرتها ومعارفها واصدقائها تكون اكثر احتياجاً للكلمة الرقيقة ولشخص يعطيها اهتمام وحنان بالتالى تكون صيد سهل


​
بالقطع ان لم نختلف فى الرأى لسقطت القيمة والمعنى الحقيقى لاى حوار ايجابى فبأختلاف الاراء خاصة لو
كان نابع من حوار راقى غير متعصب سنصل حتما لاوقع واصح حلول
والاختلاف هنا فى المعنى وليس الجوهر فلا تخلوا اسرة من الحنان الابوى لانها مشاعر طبيعية ولكن فى كيفية
التعبير عن هذا الحنان فقد يكون بالانغلاق الخوفى على ابنتهم مما بزيد قدر التحكم فى تصرفاتها والتى تتسبب فى نتائج عكسية وهنانقول عنة فقدا للحنان والافضل ان نقول انة نوع من الحنان الخاطىء وهناك حالات كثيرة 
تشعر بحنان اخر قد نقول عنة نوعا من التسيب حيث تترك البنت على هواها بلا رقيب وبلا اى نصائح فعالة 
وبالتالى ما اريد ان اوصل لة هو كيف يكون الحنان الاسرى وسطى التفاعل بمعنى تحويل ذلك الحنان الى نوع من الصداقة الفعالة خاصة بين الام وابنتها حتى تعرف عنها كل شىء بطريق غير مباشر وصدوق​



> خروج الفتاة مع خطيبها او قريبها او لوحدها لا مشكلة فية ولكن خروج الفتاة مع شخص لا يربطها به اى علاقة رسمية يضر بسمعتها ويعرضها للمخاطر
> حتى لو فى اماكن عامة ففكرة خروج الفتاة مع شاب ليس قريبها ولا خطيبها سيضر سمعتها وخاصة فى مجتمعنا الشرقى


​
اخى الحبيب واضح من رأيك انك حددت اتجاهين لسلامة خروج الفتاة مع الفتى الاول اعتبرتة امن والاخر عكسة تماما بأعتبارة خطأ ومعرضا للخطر ومن هنا سيكون نقاشنا
فالأول وهو الخروج مع خطيب او قريب مما يجعل الفتاة امنة على نفسها ومن هنا نقول
خطيب اليوم ليس شرطا ان يكون زوج المستقبل ونحن نعلم جيدا كثير من المشاكل التى تسبب فسخ الخطبة
واذا كنت تقول ان وجودها مع خطيبها هو امان فبالتالى تفكير الفتاة نفسها بهذا المنطق خاصة وان الخطيب يخرج ويدخل وقد لا يكون هناك رقيب باعتبارة كما تقول حالة رسمية ولكن عندما تلتهب المشاعر بينهما وفى لحظة شوق وضعف انسانى ويحدث ما لا نتوقع عقباة من خطأ والسبب اننا اعتبرناة امن وسلاموهنا اسئل

اذا سلمت الفتاة نفسها لخطيبها بأعتبارة حبيبها وزوجها المستقبلى وهى تعتبرة امانها كقولك فهل
سيكمل الخطيب مشوارة معها حتى الزواج .... ام سيتردد انها من الممكن ان تسلم لغيرة... ام يأخذ مبدأ السلامة
ويهرب من فعلتة ويحدث مشكلة لانهاء الخطبة...؟!
وبالقطع انتظر اجابتك وليس بصفتك الشخصية ولكن بتفكير اى شاب
نفس المنطق اقولة مع القريب الذى نعطى لة كل امان وهو داخل وخارج ويعيش بيننا ولكنة فتى لة مشاعر واحاسيس هو الاخر وعندما تخرج معة وتتلاقى تلك الاحاسيس اليس من المتوقع ايضا حدوث خطأ ....؟!
وبالتالى اقول اذا ما هو الحل الواقعى فى نظرك حتى نتدارك ذلك.....؟!
اما بالنسب للاتجاة الثانى وهو الشاب الغريب اى صديق الجامعة او الجار او زميل العمل او الخدمة
والذى تعتبرة خطر وهذا سيكون رأى الفتاة ايضا وستكون اكثر حرصا واهلها كذلك
وبالتالى اقول اختيارنا لنوعية الخروج مع من ليست هى الحل ولكن هناك حلول اخرى قد تكون اكثر واقعية 
وعلية انتظر عودتك مرة اخرى لمناقشة تلك الحلول وايجاباتك على تساؤلى السايق واسئلة اخرى اوردتها من خلال ردودى وبالتالى اتمنى تواجدك الكريم بالجوار دائما
ودمت بود​


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (4 فبراير 2009)

> شكرا اخى الحبيب اكستريم
> على عودتك للمشاركة الايجابية معنا
> وحقا ان فرق السن بيننا كبير بمعنى وجود فتى او فتاة مراهقة بين تلك الفترة
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


هههههههههههههههه  



> ولكن السن ليس شرطا ليكون الرأى صائب فلكل منا رأى وتجربة تختلف عن الاخر وقد تكون اصوبا فى اشياء
> والعكس بالعكس وعلية فلنقول عنة حوار متفاعل بين الاجيال


كبر السن تعنى مزيد من التجارب 
ومزيد من التجارب تعنى مزيد من الخبرة 
ومزيد من الخبرة تعنى مزيد من المعرفة




> فلا تخلوا اسرة من الحنان الابوى لانها مشاعر طبيعية ولكن فى كيفية
> التعبير عن هذا الحنان فقد يكون بالانغلاق الخوفى على ابنتهم مما بزيد قدر التحكم فى تصرفاتها والتى تتسبب فى نتائج عكسية وهنانقول عنة فقدا للحنان والافضل ان نقول انة نوع من الحنان الخاطىء وهناك حالات كثيرة
> تشعر بحنان اخر قد نقول عنة نوعا من التسيب حيث تترك البنت على هواها بلا رقيب وبلا اى نصائح فعالة
> وبالتالى ما اريد ان اوصل لة هو كيف يكون الحنان الاسرى وسطى التفاعل بمعنى تحويل ذلك الحنان الى نوع من الصداقة الفعالة خاصة بين الام وابنتها حتى تعرف عنها كل شىء بطريق غير مباشر وصدوق


هذة هى الطريقة المطلوبة .. التربية الوسطية بين عدم التشدد والحرية الواعية وبين متابعة البنت وتوجيهها بطريقة غير مباشرة وتعليمها الصح من الخطأ 




> اخى الحبيب واضح من رأيك انك حددت اتجاهين لسلامة خروج الفتاة مع الفتى الاول اعتبرتة امن والاخر عكسة تماما بأعتبارة خطأ ومعرضا للخطر ومن هنا سيكون نقاشنا
> فالأول وهو الخروج مع خطيب او قريب مما يجعل الفتاة امنة على نفسها ومن هنا نقول
> خطيب اليوم ليس شرطا ان يكون زوج المستقبل ونحن نعلم جيدا كثير من المشاكل التى تسبب فسخ الخطبة
> واذا كنت تقول ان وجودها مع خطيبها هو امان فبالتالى تفكير الفتاة نفسها بهذا المنطق خاصة وان الخطيب يخرج ويدخل وقد لا يكون هناك رقيب باعتبارة كما تقول حالة رسمية ولكن عندما تلتهب المشاعر بينهما وفى لحظة شوق وضعف انسانى ويحدث ما لا نتوقع عقباة من خطأ والسبب اننا اعتبرناة امن وسلاموهنا اسئل
> ...


----------



## وليم تل (4 فبراير 2009)

حقا الشكر لك جو
لتواصلك الايجابى معنا فى الحوار​


> المقبلات كلها تكون فى اماكن عامة يعنى ناس رايحة جايا
> (وبرضو احب اقولك ان الائعدة الهادية الرومانسية مش هتكون غير فى الاماكن المخصص للحبيبة وهنا مشكلة)


​انا معك جو فى رأيك وبالقطع هذا يرجع لفطنة وذكاء الفتاة فى اختيارها للاماكن المناسبة والتى لا يوجد بها شائبة​


> اهم حاجة هى هل هى بتحب كلام الحب ولا هى جواها الغريزة وخدها وبتحب لمسات الحب
> فلازم تكون متحصنا من الكنيسة الام
> وعلية
> تشوفو هو لمسة ايدة ...نظرة عينة...كليماتة حب صافى
> ...


​وهذا ما نحاول الوصول الية كيف يكون تحصين البنت هل بتعليمها الاعيب الشباب فقط بحيث لا تتورط بمشاعرها 
تجاههم ام ايضا نعلمها التغيرات التى تحدث فى جسدها مع بداية المراهقة وتاثير تلك الاشياء على رهافة مشاعرها وسهولة تاثير الاخر عليها وهنا يكون دور الام التى تتحول الى صديقة تصاحب ولا تأمر تحابى ولا تخون
تنصح بأسلوب غير مجافى وبالقطع ايضا لا ننسى دور الكنيسة فى توعية الفتايات والفتيان وان يبتعدوا باى علاقة
نظيفة وتحويلها الى علاقة جسدية ينتج عنة ما لا نبغية جميعا​



> خلينا صرحة مفيش حد بيجرب ومبيخسرش
> 
> وقت وعمر"......مشاعرواحسيس......... قلب و وروح
> بس احنا هنقول ااقل خسار ة تعتبر مكسب
> ...


​بالقطع جو اى تجربة ستكون قابلة للخطأ او الصواب وبالتالى كانت محور مناقشتنا لانة فى حالة حدوث خطأ مع تجربة الفتاة ستكون قاسية جدا وعلية نحن نحاول ان نعطى حلولا وارشادات حتى لا تقع فى مثل هذة الاخطاء
وما ذلت اطمع فى تواجدك معنا بالجوار ومتابعتنا حتى نستنير بأرائك
ودمت بود​


----------



## وليم تل (4 فبراير 2009)

> الاحظ ان رأيك هنا مختلف 180 درجة عن رأيك السابق
> اخى الحبيب ويليم لاحظ انى ذكرت مجرد الخروج مع خطيبها او قريبها وليس تسليم نفسها له
> وفكرة امكانية حدوث علاقة غير شرعية بينهم بتعتمد على بقية العناصر


​

شكرا اخى الحبيب اكستريم
على عودتك مرة اخرى لمتابعة الحوار معنا واحب ان انوة على شىء هام لم تنتبة الية
وهو انة هناك فرق كبير بين من يضع موضوع للمناقشة ومن يتناقش معة فمن يتناقش يضع رأية هو الذى يؤمن بية
ويقتنع تمام الاقتناع بة اما صاحب الموضوع فدورة نقل اكثر من رأى وفتح تغرات من خلال تلك الاراء لصقل الموضوع
ورأية هنا شبة مجازى وبالتالى ممكن تحولة ليس الى 180 درجة بل يصل احيانا الى 360 درجة والا تحول لمعلم فى فصل او محاضرة يقول هذا صح وهذا خطأ هذا يستحق التقييم وهذا لا وبالقطع فانا لا احاول ان اكون معلما وانتم تتلقوا العلم بل احاول قدر استطاعتى ان اكون محاورا مثل المذيع تماما وتكونوا انتم بأرائكم اساس ومحور المناقشة وانا ما علي الا الربط بين تلك الاراء وفتح ثغرات للسلبيات اكثر من الايجابيات
وحقا انت قلت تخرج مع خطيبها ولم تقول تسلم نفسها ولكن انا سئلت جدلا لو حدث ذلك فما هو رد فعلك انت
وهذا ما لم تجاوب علية فى ردك هل ستتركها ام ستكون مترددا ام ستكمل معها مشوارها...؟!​



> وتتلاقى تلك الاحاسيس اليس من المتوقع ايضا حدوث خطأ ....؟!
> وبالتالى اقول اذا ما هو الحل الواقعى فى نظرك حتى نتدارك ذلك.....؟!
> ايضا اجابة سؤالك متوقفة على العناصر السابق ذكرها
> اذا كانت البنت متربية بطريقة سليمة اذا حدث اى تعدى من القريب او الخطيب تستطيع ايقافه فوراً وتبليغ الاهل بذلك
> ...


​

اخى الحبيب نحن هنا لا نتناقش عن كيفية حلول ما بعد الخطأ وبالتالى لا نهتم بكونة خطيبا او قريبا اوغريبا 
كما اننا لا نتعامل على ان الشاب حسن النية بالعكس نعتمد انة سىء النية وبالتالى نحاول وضع اساس لكيفية تحصين البنت لمواجهه جميع الاحتمالات حتى لا تقع فى الخطأ كما نحاول الا نعقد الحوار بمجموعة من العناصر 
ونقول ذكر فى العنصر السابق والعنصر رقم كذا لان الحوار يدخلة الكثيرين من مختلفى الاعمار والاتجاهات فحتى يكون حوارنا مفهوما نحاول ان نبسط الامور ونذكر كل شىء حتى ولو كان مكررا حتى لا يتوة منا الحوار ​




> لا نريد اخذ الحرية من البنت بحيث نمنعها من الخروج حتى مع خطيبها, المهم هو بناء شخصية هذة البنت بطريقة سليمة هذا هو الاساس
> 
> فعندما تكون البنت داخلها مبنى بشكل صحيح عن طريق التربية الصحيحة الواعبة:
> - لن تتأثر بالعنصر الثانى (الدور السلبى للافلام المصرية)
> ...


​

حقا هنا انا معك قلبا وقالبا ان اهم شىء هى البنية الاساسية والداخلية للبنت كونها لا تتاثر بما تراة من افلام وتتعلم كيف تختار اصدقائها والا تضع اذانها صاغية لكل كلمة تقال حولها الا بعد تحليلها وتحدد اذا كانت تصلح لها ام لا 
وكيف تضع خطا احمرا لمن يتعامل معها سواء كان خطيبا او قريبا واضيف ايضا حتى ولو كان غير ذلك
وبالتالى العبأ الاكبر يقع على الام وطريقة تعاملها مع ابنتها اضافة لامومتها بصداقة حميمة بعيدة عن التحكم​



> السؤال التالى الذى يطرح نفسه هو كيف يربى الاهل بناتهم بطريقة صحيحة ؟ كيف يبونون شخصية بناتهم ؟ واعتقد ان هذا هو اهم سؤال فى هذا الموضوع
> 
> 1- عدم التشدد او استخدام العنف فى التربية
> 
> ...


​

هنا اخى الحبيب واعتقد انة دون قصد اخذت الدور الذى ذكرتة فى اول ردى وهو دور المعلم ونحن من يتلقى العلم
وذلك بوضعك سؤالا قلت انة اهم سؤالا فى الموضوع وبالتالى وضعت اجابتة فى عدة نقاط وهذا بالقطع يؤثر بالسلب على لغة اى حوار بل يخرجها عن سياقها المألوف خاصة وانك لم تتطرق لعدة تساؤلات سابقة انبثقت من خلال حوارتنا وقد يكون هذا نابع من مشغولياتك الكثيرة والهامة وعلية رجاء حار مراجعة حوارتنا السابقة 
وقرائة تساؤلاتنا السابقة فى اى وقت تجد نفسك متفرغا لذلك حتى لا تبخل علينا بأرائك القيمة والتى قد نستفيد
منها جميعا وانا بالقطع اول المستفيدين وعلية اتمنى متابعتك معنا وتواجدك بالجوار دائما
ودمت بود​


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (5 فبراير 2009)

> وحقا انت قلت تخرج مع خطيبها ولم تقول تسلم نفسها ولكن انا سئلت جدلا لو حدث ذلك فما هو رد فعلك انت
> وهذا ما لم تجاوب علية فى ردك هل ستتركها ام ستكون مترددا ام ستكمل معها مشوارها...؟!


اجابة هذا السؤال لا يمكن ان تكون مطلقة فهى تعتمد على شخصية البنت نفسها ومدى معرفته باخلقها وطبعها وسلوكها
هناك احتمالين
- البنت تحبنه بشدة ولديها ثقة عمياء به ولحظة ضعف سلمت نفسها وحسب معرفته لشخصيتها وسلوكها يراها فعلت هذا لحظة ضعف ولحبها الشديد به
وفى هذة الحالة يمكن للشاب ان يتزوجها بدون تردد
- البنت تظهر له بحبها ولكن من سلوكها وشخصيتها وفترة الارتباط القليلة لا تبرر تسليمها لنفسها له
وهنا لا اعتقد ان الشاب سيوافق على الارتباط بها




> اخى الحبيب نحن هنا لا نتناقش عن كيفية حلول ما بعد الخطأ وبالتالى لا نهتم بكونة خطيبا او قريبا او غريبا


اريد منك اخى الحبيب ويليم مزيد من التركيز والتأنى فى الرد 
فى حوارى لم اذكر الحلول ما بعد الخطأ 
محور نقاشى عن اسباب سلوك البنت الخاطىء بخروجها مع شاب لا تربطها معه اى علاقة رسمية ودور الاهل فى بناء الشخصية السليمة للبنت 

ساعيد بعض من الحوار السابق لترتيب الافكار 
كان سؤالك 
"وبالقطع انتظر اجابتك وليس بصفتك الشخصية ولكن بتفكير اى شاب
نفس المنطق اقولة مع القريب الذى نعطى لة كل امان وهو داخل وخارج ويعيش بيننا ولكنة فتى لة مشاعر واحاسيس هو الاخر وعندما تخرج معة وتتلاقى تلك الاحاسيس اليس من المتوقع ايضا حدوث خطأ ....؟!
وبالتالى اقول اذا ما هو الحل الواقعى فى نظرك حتى نتدارك ذلك.....؟!"
الاجابة 
"
ا*يضا اجابة سؤالك متوقفة على العناصر السابق ذكرها 
اذا كانت البنت متربية بطريقة سليمة* *اذا *حدث اى تعدى من القريب او الخطيب تستطيع ايقافه فوراً وتبليغ الاهل بذلك 
وبما ان هذا الشخص قريبهم او خطيبها فسهل على الاهل نوعاً ما معالجة الموقف بعكس عندما يكون شخص غريب
"
لا اعلم لماذا تترك *صلب الاجابة* وتركز على *اطرفها *فى تعليقك:t9:
اخى العزيز لكى نتدارك وقوع البنت ضحية لاحاسيس كاذبة او مخاطر كما ما ذكرته فى بداية موضوعك يجب فى البداية بناء البنت بشكل صحيح بالتربية الصحيحة الواعية وليست العشوائية كما تفعل غالبية الامهات فى عالمنا العربى 
راجع المشاركة رقم 			#*130* موضحة هذة النقطة بالتفصيل 




> كما اننا لا نتعامل على ان الشاب حسن النية بالعكس نعتمد انة سىء النية وبالتالى *نحاول وضع اساس لكيفية تحصين البنت لمواجهه جميع الاحتمالات* حتى لا تقع فى الخطأ كما نحاول
> الا نعقد الحوار بمجموعة من العناصر
> ونقول ذكر فى العنصر السابق والعنصر رقم كذا لان الحوار يدخلة الكثيرين من مختلفى الاعمار والاتجاهات فحتى يكون حوارنا مفهوما نحاول ان نبسط الامور ونذكر كل شىء حتى ولو كان مكررا حتى لا يتوة منا الحوار


لو استمرينا فى الحوار بالطريقة دى انا شخصياً هتوه منك 
وضع اساس لكيفية تحصين البنت لمواجهه جميع الاحتمالات = طريق التربية الصحيحة الواعبة للبنت
تحصين البنت دائما من الداخل
اخى ارجو اعادة قراءة المشاركة رقم #*130* مرة آخرى


بالنسبة للعناصر هل تراها خارجة عن الموضوع او هل تراها صعبة الفهم حتى لو كان سن صغير ؟




> هنا اخى الحبيب واعتقد انة دون قصد اخذت الدور الذى ذكرتة فى اول ردى وهو دور المعلم ونحن من يتلقى العلم
> وذلك بوضعك سؤالا قلت انة اهم سؤالا فى الموضوع وبالتالى وضعت اجابتة فى عدة نقاط وهذا بالقطع يؤثر بالسلب على لغة اى حوار بل يخرجها عن سياقها المألوف


اخطأت الفهم اخى الحبيب
دائما اى مشاركة لاى شخص هى وجهت نظره الشخصيه
وليست الحقيقة او الحل الصحيح
لا احد بيننا يعرف الحقيقة او يعرف الحلول الصحيحة بشكل مطلق
كل منا يعرف الحقيقة او ما يراه صحيحاً حسب اعتقاده الشخصى
وعندما قولت هذا اهم سؤال لانى اراه حسب اعتقادى الشخصى ان اجابته محور الموضوع وكان مجرد تعليق عابر لا اعلم لماذا التركيز عليه!



> وقرائة تساؤلاتنا السابقة فى اى وقت تجد نفسك متفرغا لذلك حتى لا تبخل علينا بأرائك القيمة والتى قد نستفيد
> منها جميعا وانا بالقطع اول المستفيدين وعلية اتمنى متابعتك معنا وتواجدك بالجوار دائما
> ودمت بود


اتمنى ان اكون اجبت على تساءلاتك قدر علمى المحدود فـ25 سنة ليست مصدر جيد للحصول على معلومة صحيحة 100% فكل ما اكتبه مجرد ما اعتقده وبالطبع ليس شرط ان يكون الصواب وهذة هى فائدة الحوارات والنقاش فى المواضيع المختلفة .. تبادل وجهات النظر بالتالى الوصول الى اقرب ما يكون الى الصواب


----------



## وليم تل (5 فبراير 2009)

شكرا اخى الحبيب اكستريم
على متابعتك القيمة ورأيك السديد فى حواراتنا
ولا تحرمنا مجددا منها وكن معنا بالجوار دائما فهذا يسعدنا
فنحن نحاول ان نستفيد منكم ونفيد قدر استطاعاتنا
ودمت بود​


----------



## نيرمين عزمى (5 فبراير 2009)

اى بنت بتفرح بلكلمة الحلوة بس دا غلط وهى اللى هتخسر يارتت كل بنت تاخد بالها من اخطاء الغير وربنا يحافظ علي كل اولادة ويبعد عنهم الشيطان


----------



## وليم تل (6 فبراير 2009)

حقا ما قلتى اختى الغالية
نيرمين عزمى
وربنا يحافظ على بنات المسيح من كل شر
ونأمل متابعتك ووجودك معنا بالجوار دائما
فلا تبخلى علينا بأرائك
مودتى​


----------



## مورا مارون (9 فبراير 2009)

مش عارفة اقول ايه يا ويليم
موضوع مهم وحساس اوي اوي
بس الاهل عليهم اغلب  الحق لغياب التوعية العالية 
ومتابعة الدائمة
والصلاة الدائمة من اجل البنت اياً كانت
عشان الرب يديها الحكمة في حياتها
لانو مافيش غير اسم يسوع في الحياة الي بتسطيع البنت 
تتغلب فيه على جميع الامور السيئة  و الشيطان  والشهوة والغرائز 
يسوع المسيح هو الحل
كلمة  يسوع المسيح  هي الصخرة
والكتاب هو الي لازم يكون رفيقها الدائم في جميع الاوقات
والمجيب على كل اسئلة الحياة​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (9 فبراير 2009)

موضوعك رائع جدا بجد يا وليم
على فكرة انا على طول بسمع الكلام دا 
هى ليه البنت تعمل كدة ؟ وعلى طول احطه فى دماغى  جامد كمان لدرجة  انى  مريت بمرحلة فى حياتى كرهت فيها كل الولاد بجد  وكنت فاهمة بالظبط هو عايز اية  وبعدن المحظور ولا بيهمه اى حاجة وكانت رغبة حققها وبعدين ممكن يتوب بقى ويرجع لربنا بس بعد اية بعد ما يضيع نفس او عيلة باكملها كمان
بس برده ما ننساش انه البنت وبالاخص فى ظروف مجتمعنا الشرقى بتتعرض لضغوط كتير خالص بس بردة دا مش مبرر طبعا .......... والنصيحة هنا للاب والام ........ البنت محتاجة رعاية  من يوم ولادتها........ محتاجة حنان..........محتاجة كلمة حلوة وتشجيع من البيت علشان ما تمشيش ورا اى كلمة حلوة .............

بس معلش يا وليم ممكن اسال سؤال ؟
هما ليه لولاد يعملوا كدة ؟
ليه يحطموا نفس ؟
ليه يدمروا انسان زيهم ؟ 
ليه يقولوا كلام حلو ؟ ليه ما ينصحوش لو شافوا حاجة غلط
ليه كلنا بقينا ناكل فى بعض كدة زى الغابة
ليييييييييييييييييه؟
بجد انا بتخنق جامد من كدا 

بس بجد تسلم ايدك يا باشا على الموضوع
​


----------



## وليم تل (9 فبراير 2009)

مورا مارون قال:


> مش عارفة اقول ايه يا ويليم
> موضوع مهم وحساس اوي اوي
> بس الاهل عليهم اغلب  الحق لغياب التوعية العالية
> ومتابعة الدائمة
> ...



شكرا اختى الغالية مورا مارون

على متابعتك واشتراكك معنا فى هذا الحوار

وحقا  التوعية الواعية من اهل البنت شىء هام جدا خاصة من الأم ويكملها المتابعة المستمرة

لتصرفاتها ليس بصفة رقيب قد يصل بة ان يخنق تلك العلاقة بين البنت وامها ولكنها علاقة خاصة

ليس بين ام وابنتها بل صديقة وصديقتها حتى لا تخجل البنت فى مصارحتها بكل ما يجول بخاطرها 

وحياتها وبالتالى تستطيع ان توجهها توجيها صحيحا مقنعا وليس مكرها

وبالقطع العلاقة مع رب المجد يسوع المسيح هى صخرتنا التى تحمينا من الاعيب ابليس

واتمنى دوام متابعتنا فكونى بالجوار دائما ولا تبخلى علينا بأرائك البنائة

ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (9 فبراير 2009)

> موضوعك رائع جدا بجد يا وليم
> على فكرة انا على طول بسمع الكلام دا
> هى ليه البنت تعمل كدة ؟ وعلى طول احطه فى دماغى جامد كمان لدرجة انى مريت بمرحلة فى حياتى كرهت فيها كل الولاد بجد وكنت فاهمة بالظبط هو عايز اية وبعدن المحظور ولا بيهمه اى حاجة وكانت رغبة حققها وبعدين ممكن يتوب بقى ويرجع لربنا بس بعد اية بعد ما يضيع نفس او عيلة باكملها كمان
> بس برده ما ننساش انه البنت وبالاخص فى ظروف مجتمعنا الشرقى بتتعرض لضغوط كتير خالص بس بردة دا مش مبرر طبعا .......... والنصيحة هنا للاب والام ........ البنت محتاجة رعاية من يوم ولادتها........ محتاجة حنان..........محتاجة كلمة حلوة وتشجيع من البيت علشان ما تمشيش ورا اى كلمة حلوة .............


​
شكرا اختى الغالية خاطى ونادم

على مشاركتك ومتابعتك للحوار معنا

وكما قلتى حقا البنت ليست محتاجة رعاية فقط بل لحنان ايضا فاذا فقدتها داخل الاسرة ستبحث عنة خارجا

ولا ننسى ان نضيف للحنان التوعية الصحيحة للبنت دون استخدام صيغة الامر حتى لا يصبح الممنوع مرغوب

بل بالمصادقة الحقيقية والفعلية بمعنى الكلمة خاصة بين الأم وابنتها حيث تكون معها مع كل تغير هرمونى 

وبيولوجى فى جسدها بداية من سن المراهقة حتى تصل بها لبر الأمان​




> بس معلش يا وليم ممكن اسال سؤال ؟
> هما ليه لولاد يعملوا كدة ؟
> ليه يحطموا نفس ؟
> ليه يدمروا انسان زيهم ؟
> ...


​
هذا حق لك اختى الغالية ان تسئلى كيفما شئتى فنحن فى حوار واسئلتك تثقل من قيمة الموضوع

ونحن علينا ان نجيب مشاركة مع بقية الاخوة والاخوات خاصة وان البعض قد يعتقد اننى متحامل على البنت 

فى انها السبب الرئيسى لاى سلوك غير سوى ولكننى عندما تكلمت عنها هنا ليس لكونها سببا رئيسيا 

ولكن لانها المتضررة الاولى والاخيرة من ذلك ولانها اختى اخاف عليها

اما بخصوص سؤالك الرائع لماذا يفعل الولد ذلك اقولها وبكل امانة نحن فى مجتمع ذكورى يعطى الحق للولد فى 

كل شىء حيث ان ثقافتنا ثقافة رجعية متخلفة وبالتالى يربى الولد منذ نشئتة على انة قوم على البنت حتى ولو 

كانت هى الاكبر سنا وللاسف لم يربى على ان اى بنت المفروض ان يعتبرها مثل اختة ولم يتعلم عند خداعة 

لبنت هل يقبل ان يفعل بأختة مثل ما هو فاعل وسأعطى مثلا حى من واقع الحياة

بجوارنا شاب فاسد الخلق او بمعنى اصح بتاع بنات كل يوم يجىء بمصيبة مختلفة مما يفعلة ببنات الناس 

ونفاجأ برد امة اصل ابنى حبوب والبنات هى اللى بتجرى وراة لانهم غير متربين

فباللة عليك اذا كان هذا رد فعل أم المفروض ان تكون مربية فاضلة مع العلم انها امرأة جامعية ومثقفة للاسف

ومن هنا اقول كما نطلب ان تربى البنت تربية صحيحة حتى لا تقع فى الاخطاء

نطالب ايضا ان نربى الولد ان اى بنت هى بمثابة اخت لة ويجب ان يحافظ عليها

والا تحولنا من بشر لها عقول واخلاق الى حيوانات تهيم بحثا على ضالتها

ونتمنى تواجدك دائما معنا بالجوار لنستفيد بأرائك وطرح اى استفسار

ودمتى بود​


----------



## kalimooo (1 فبراير 2010)

فينك يا وليم


----------



## engy_love_jesus (1 فبراير 2010)

*وحشنا اوى المناقشة فى الموضوع ده ربنا يرجعك بالسلامة ياوليم بسرعة 

فيه وليم ابويا ينفع ​*


----------

